# زواج في السادسة من العمر ( شبهة والرد عليها )



## NEW_MAN (9 أبريل 2006)

*زواج في السادسة من العمر ( شبهة والرد عليها )*

*زواج في السادسة من العمر في الكتاب المقدس ( شبهة والرد عليها )* 

جاء في موقع مقامات برسوم هذه الشبهة 


http://www.barsoomyat.com/files/makamat1.html

زواج في السادسة من العمر في الكتاب المقدس 
الحمد لله والصلاة على رسول الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام 
طلب مني أحد الأخوة أن أعمل بحث عن عمر فارص بن يهوذا بن يعقوب عليه السلام ، وتلبية لرغبة الأخ الفاضل قمت ببحثي هذا وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يكون الصواب حليفي والله ولي التوفيق 
وسوف نكتشف سويا (وهذا يحتاج إلى تركيز منكم) كيف ان الكتاب المقدس يقول ان فارص بن يهوذا بن يعقوب تزوج وهو اقل من 8 سنوات وانجب طفلين، وهذا مستحيل طبعاً. 
فأبدأ وأقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق 
من وقت رمي يوسف عليه السلام في الجب حتى دخول يعقوب وابنائه مصر 22 سنة يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين ( 37 : 2 ) ان يوسف عليه السلام كان عمره 17 سنة عندما تآمر عليه اخوته 
يوسف اذ كان ابن سبع عشرة سنة كان يرعى مع اخوته الغنم وهو **** عند بني بلهة وبني زلفة امرأتي ابيه 
وعندما وقف يوسف بين يدي فرعون كان ابن 30 سنة التكوين (41 : 46 ) 
ثم بعد ذلك مرّت سبع سنين رخاء- - تكوين( 41 : 53 ) 
ثم سنتين جوع وفي هذه الاثناء اتى يعقوب عليه السلام وابنائه-- تكوين ( 45 : 6 ) 
فمن وقت رمي يوسف عليه السلام في الجب الى مجيئ يعقوب الى مصر 22 سنة ، لأنه لو حسبنا من وقت رميه وهو 17 سنة الى سن ال 30 زمن وقوفه امام فرعون يكون المجموع 13 سنة 
اضف الى 13 سنة ال 7 سنين رخاء فيكون المجموع 20 سنة بالإضافة الى سنتين جوع فيكون المجموع 22 سنة 
فلنرى ماذى جرى في هذه ال 22 سنة من احداث ، ونحسب زمن الاحداث 
يقول الكتاب في التكوين ( 37 : 1 ، 5 ) 
ان يهوذا اخو يوسف تزوج من إبنة شوع وحملت ثم انجبت (عير)، وهذا لا يمكن ان يكون في اقل من سنة 
ثم بعد ذلك حملت وأنجبت ( اونان ) ، وهذا ايضا لا يكون في اقل من سنة 
ثم بعد ذلك حملت وأنجبت ( شيلة ) ، وهذا ايضاً في سنة 
ثم من عدد (6 ، 10 ) 
نرى ان (عير) تزوج ( ثامار ) ثم مات بعدها ، ولا يمكن ان يكون تزوجها وهو اقل من 12 سنة ، ولنفرض انه كان ابن 12 سنة وأنه مات بعدما تزوجها بيوم ، ولنحسب المدة الآن من وقت زواج يهوذا حتى ولادة عير سنة ، زائد عمره في سن الزواج 12 سنة فيصبح المجموع 13 سنة من 22 سنة 
ثم تزوجها ( أونان ) ، ثم مات ايضاً ، ولنفرض انه مات بعدما تزوجها بيوم 
ثم في عدد ( 11 ) انتظرت شيلة حتى يكبر ، ولكنه ايضاً كبر ولم يتزوجها كما في عدد ( 14 ) ولا يمكن ان يكون هذا في اقل من سنة ، لأن المانع من الزواج كان صغر سنه كما في عدد (11 ) فمنطقياً لا يمكن ان تكون انتظرته اسبوع او شهر او شهرين بل على اقل تقدير سنة واحدة فنضيفها ال 13 سنة فيصبح المجموع 14 سنة من 22 سنة 
ثم يقول انه بعد هذا الإنتظار زنى بها يهوذا نفسه وحملت منه ثم وضعت طفلين هما فارص وزارح وهذا تم في تسعة اشهر اي ما يقرب السنة 
ولنقل انه سنة ونضيفها الى ال 14 سنة فيصبح المجموع 15 سنة من 22 سنة فيبقى 7 الى 8 سنوات على الأكثر ، وهذا هو عمر فارص عندما دخل مصر كما سيأتي نتابع 
وفي التكوين ( 46 : 12 ) يذكر لنا اسماء الذين دخلوا مصر مع يعقوب ويذكر من بينهم فارص ، والمضحك المبكي انه ذكر أن لفارص ولدين دخلوا معه مصر هما حصرون وحامول وهذا كما اسلفنا في خلال 22 سنة وكان عمره اقل من 8 سنوات ، فكيف يكون له طفلين وهو في هذا العمر ؟؟؟ 
وهذا يعني انه تزوج وهو اقل من 7 سنوات أي 6 سنوات هذا إذا فرضنا انهما توأمين وإلا يكون تزوج وهو في سن الخامسة 
ويجب ان لا ننسى اننا حسبنا كل شئ على اقل تقدير والله المستعان 
وبعد هذا هل يستطيع احد ان يقول ان هذا الكلام من عند الله ؟ 
وفي هذا دليل على ان كتبهم طرأ عليها التغيير والتبديل من زيادة ونقصان ، نسأل الله السلامة ونعوذ به من الخذلان


__________________

كانت هذه هي الشبهة ، واليكم الرد عليها بنعمة الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أبريل 2006)

للرد على هذه الشبهة نقول بنعمة الله :

بداية نتفق مع كاتب الموضوع في تحليله لعمر فارص وزارح وقت دخول أرض مصر 
وربما يكون عمره اقل من العمر الذي افترضه بست سنوات ايضا ( ربما يكون عمره اربع سنوات ) .

اما افتراضه بان فارص كان لديه اولاد وقت دخوله مصر بناء على ذكر اسماء حصرون وحامول اولاده في سلسلة اسماء بني يعقوب ، فهو في ذلك مخطيء ، ونبين له خطأه فيما يلي : 

جاء في سفر (التكوين 38 : 1) " وحدث في ذلك الزمان ان يهوذا نزل من عند اخوته...." في ذلك الزمان...وغير مدون مطلقا السنين التي فيها تمت الأحداث ولكن الاصحاح يحكي قصة زواج يهوذا وزواج ابناؤه الاثنين وبعد هذا ولادة فارص وزارح ويتوقف عن هذا الحد ... بمعنى أنه يحكي قصة ما يزيد عن خمسين سنة ... وكلها قبل سفر العائلة الى مصر ... ومن هنا نجد أن تعبير ذلك الزمان لا يمكن أن يقاس من وقت سفر يوسف ولكن قبله بزمن ليس بقليل ( تكوين 38 : 27 – 30) * ( راجع الهوامش اسفل الموضوع ) 

واذا رجعنا الى الاسماء التي جاءت في سفر التكوين والتي افترض ان كلها تعني اشخاص دخلوا الى مصر ، وردت كما يلي :

" 8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.يعقوب وبنوه.بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
9 وبنو رأوبين حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي.
10 وبنو شمعون يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول ابن الكنعانية.
11 وبنو لاوي جرشون وقهات ومراري.
12 وبنو يهوذا عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان.وكان ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول.
13 وبنو يساكر تولاع وفوّة ويوب وشمرون.
14 وبنو زبولون سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل.
15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون"
(تكوين 46 : 8 – 15)

نلاحظ في هذه الاسماء مايلي :
المفروض ان يكون العدد الاجمالي لابناء يعقوب وبناته من زوجته ليئة حسب ماورد بالاعداد السابقة هو 33 نفسا 

تعالوا نعدها معا 

يعقوب = 1 
وبنوه حسب الترتيب الاتي : 
رأوبين وابنائه حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي = 5
شمعون وابنائه يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول = 7
لاوي وابنائه جرشون وقهات ومراري = 4
يساكر وابنائه تولاع وفوّة ويوب وشمرون = 5
زبولون وابنائه سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل = 4
دينة ( ابنة يعقوب ) = 1 
العدد حتى الان = 27 

اذا ينقص 6 ليكمل العدد 33 
فاذا قلنا ان 
يهوذا وابناؤه عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.وكان ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول.
فهؤلاء 6 + 2 = 8 
اذا فهناك اسمان زيادة ؟؟؟

اذا حصرون وحامول لم يكونا من ضمن الاسماء التي نزلت الى مصر .


ولكن قد يقول قائل لماذا حسبت عير وأونان واستثنيت حصرون وحامول ؟؟

نقول لا يمكن ان يكون العكس للاسباب الاتية :

اولا : اكتفى السفر بكتابة اسماء اولاد يعقوب فقط فيما عدا فارص الذي كتب اسم ابنيه ( حصرون وحامول) من الجيل الجديد وهذا دليل على انهم جاءوا بعد النزول الى مصر شأنهم شأن بقية احفاد يعقوب ولم يكونوا ممن نزلوا الى مصر 

ثانيا : ذكر في ( تكوين 46 : 26)" جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا."
لوحسبت الاسماء سوف توصل لنفس النتيجة ، يضاف اليهم يعقوب ويوسف وابنيه يكون المجموع الكلي ( سبعين نفسا ) كما جاء في ( تكوين 46 : 27)

ثالثا : هذا العدد البالغ 33 نفسا " هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون" ( تكوين 46 : 15)
فهو يذكر ان هذه اسماء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان ارام وليس اسماء الذين نزلوا الى ارض مصر ، فتكون الاسماء يجب ان تشمل عير وأونان ايضا .

رابعا : ان عير وأونان بالرغم انهما ماتا في ارض كنعان قبل النزول الى ارض مصر ، لكنهم لم يتم اهمال تعدادهم لاكثر من مرة بعد ذلك : راجع ( عدد 26 : 18 – 21) و ( اخبار ايام الاولى 2 : 1 – 6) ** ( راجع الهوامش اسفل الموضوع ) 

خامسا : لماذا ضم وكتب اسماء حصرون وحامول ؟؟ من الواضح أن عمر أبيهما فارص لم يكن اكثر من أربع سنوات عند النزول إلى مصر ، وتبعاً لذلك لا يمكن أن هذين الاثنين يكونان قد أتيا مع يعقوب إلى مصر ، وتفسيراً لهذا نقول أن ضم هذين الاسمين إلى تلك القائمة يرجع إلى الاصطلاح المتبع في سلاسل النسب القديمة على أساس اعتبارهما الممثلين الشرعيين اللذين حلا محل عير وأونان في رئاسة العشائر( راجع تكوين 38 : 6 – 10) *** ( راجع الهوامش اسفل الموضوع ) 



بقى ان نقول ان كاتب سفر التكوين هو موسى النبي ، أي انه كان يكتب الاسماء وهو يكتب تاريخا بالنسبة له أي أن أولاد فارص كانوا معروفين لديه انهما الممثلان الشرعيان اللذان حلا محل عير وأونان في رئاسة العشائر ، كتب موسى النبي سفر التكوين على محورين أساسيين ... التسلسل التاريخي والتسلسل العائلي... وهو نفس الاسلوب المتبع في اسفار صموئيل والملوك والاخبار .

- فنجد مثلا يتكلم عن ابراهيم بالكامل حتى تنتهي اسرة ابراهيم بموت كل أعضائها ... ولكن عندما يدخل في قصة عائلة اسحق ابن ابراهيم يبدأ دون أن يلتفت الى التسلسل التاريخي 

- في الاصحاح السادس والثلاثين ذكر الكاتب ذرية عيسو ... وهي لا تمثل امتداد للأصحاح الخامس والثلاثين ... لأنه من المعروف ان عيسو تزوج قبل يعقوب وابراهيم كان موجودا وحيا ولكن الكتابة تمت بعد ذكر وفاة ابراهيم بمدة ، فكيف يتم الحساب مثلا من حادثة دفن اسحق!!!!

- اصحاح واحد كتب فيه كل ذرية اسماعيل ... ولكن الاحداث شملت وقتا وصل الى يوسف في نفس الاصحاح ... 

- ونفس الشئ ذكر الكتاب المقدس قصة يهوذا ... كتبها في الاصحاح الثامن والثلاثين ... ولكنه ذكر تاريخ العائلة دون النظر الى التسلسل التاريخي المقابل للعائلات الاخرى ... ومن هنا الاستدلال على سن فارص من توقيت يوسف وسفره الى مصر استدلال خاطئ منذ البداية . بل ان موازاة السنين ما بين يوسف وهوذا ايضا خاطئ... اذ ان الكتاب يتكلم عن عائلة يعقوب ... والاصحاح الثامن والثلاثين الذي وكأنه وضعه بين قوسين يحكي قصة تختلف في الزمن عن باقي السياق فهو لا يكمل ما حكى عنه في الاصحاح السابع والثلاثين ... بل هي قصة كاملة ولا ترتبط بأي حال من الاحوال بالتسلسل التاريخي الذي يحكي فيه عن أحداث يوسف وبالتالي ببساطة حادثة زواج يهوذا ايضا قبل حادثة بيع يوسف بزمن ليس بقليل ... وعندما نصل الى هذا المضمون كل السياق سيترتب بتلقائية 

عبثا تحاول أن تنساق وراء الحساب بهذه الطريقة ... كل ما هناك أنه غير معروف بدء القصة وبالتالي كل الاستدلالات الباقية غير ذات قيمة

==================
الهوامش 
(*)
"27 وفي وقت ولادتها اذا في بطنها توأمان. 28 وكان في ولادتها ان احدهما اخرج يدا فاخذت القابلة وربطت على يده قرمزا قائلة هذا خرج اولا. 29 ولكن حين ردّ يده اذ اخوه قد خرج.فقالت لماذا اقتحمت.عليك اقتحام.فدعي اسمه فارص. 30 وبعد ذلك خرج اخوه الذي على يده القرمز.فدعي اسمه زارح "
(تكوين 38 : 27 – 30)

(**)
"18 هذه عشائر بني جاد حسب عددهم اربعون الفا وخمس مئة 19 ابنا يهوذا عير واونان.ومات عير واونان في ارض كنعان. 20 فكان بنو يهوذا حسب عشائرهم لشيلة عشيرة الشيليين.ولفارص عشيرة الفارصيين.ولزارح عشيرة الزارحيين. وكان بنو فارص لحصرون عشيرة الحصرونيين.ولحامول عشيرة الحاموليين."
(عدد 26 : 18 – 21) 

"1 هؤلاء بنو اسرائيل.رأوبين شمعون لاوي ويهوذا يساكر وزبولون 2 دان يوسف وبنيامين نفتالي جاد واشير. 3 بنو يهوذا عير واونان وشيلة.ولد الثلاثة من بنت شوع الكنعانية.وكان عير بكر يهوذا شريرا في عيني الرب فاماته. 4 وثامار كنته ولدت له فارص وزارح.كل بني يهوذا خمسة. 5 ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول. 6 وبنو زارح زمري وايثان وهيمان وكلكول ودارع.الجميع خمسة. "
(اخبار ايام الاولى 2 : 1 – 6)

(***)
"6 واخذ يهوذا زوجة لعير بكره اسمها ثامار. 7 وكان عير بكر يهوذا شريرا في عيني الرب.فأماته الرب. 8 فقال يهوذا لأونان ادخل على امرأة اخيك وتزوج بها واقم نسلا لاخيك. 9 فعلم أونان ان النسل لا يكون له.فكان اذ دخل على امرأة اخيه انه افسد على الارض لكيلا يعطي نسلا لاخيه. فقبح في عيني الرب ما فعله.فاماته ايضا."
(تكوين 38 : 6 – 10)


----------



## Yes_Or_No (9 أبريل 2006)

*ميه ميه يا استاذ نيو ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان *


----------



## raed (9 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

ارى انك تضع مواضيع تجعلك تقع في مطبات كبيرة وليست بصغيرة ، فبعد ان قرات لك موضوع الايام والليالي التي قضاها المسيح في القبر والذي به قمت انت بنفسك هدم الايمان المسيحي والعقيدة المسيحية من جذورها ، اراك اليوم تقوم بتحريف نصوص كتابكم في هذا الموضوع ، ولكن ما يؤسفني ان الآخرين يشجعونك على هذا الفعل الشنيع من خلال ( مية بالمية يا نيومان )  بالرغم انك انت من وضع النصوص بنفسه من كتابكم ، وهو لا يفهم بانك قمت بتزوير وتحريف نصوص كتابكم ، وانني متأكد انك ستقول لي إما ان تثبت كلامك او تعتذر ، بالطبع يا نيومان ساثبت كلامي ومن نصوص كتابكم وليس من عقلي او من مصادر اسلامية او غيرها.

ماذا جاء في تكوين الاصحاح 46

8  و هذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر يعقوب و بنوه بكر يعقوب راوبين* 9  و بنو راوبين حنوك و فلو و حصرون و كرمي* 10  و بنو شمعون يموئيل و يامين و اوهد و ياكين و صوحر و شاول ابن الكنعانية* 11  و بنو لاوي جرشون و قهات و مراري* 12  و بنو يهوذا عير و اونان و شيلة و فارص و زارح *و اما عير و اونان فماتا في ارض كنعان* و كان ابنا فارص حصرون و حامول* 13  و بنو يساكر تولاع و فوة و يوب و شمرون* 14  و بنو زبولون سارد و ايلون و ياحلئيل* 15  هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان ارام مع دينة ابنته جميع نفوس بنيه و بناته ثلاث و ثلاثون  .

انت يا نيومان تدعي ان عير واونان دخلا مصر ، وان حصرون وحامول لم يدخلا مصر.

لنعد الى النص ونرى كاتب هذا السفر ماذا يقول في العدد 12 :

  12  و بنو يهوذا عير و اونان و شيلة و فارص و زارح و اما عير و اونان فماتا في ارض كنعان و كان ابنا فارص حصرون و حامول

يقول كاتب التكوين يا نيومان ان عير واونان ماتا في ارض كنعان ، فكيف دخلا مصر وهما ميتان في ارض كنعان ؟

وبناء عليه وبناء على العدد 12 من نفس السفر ، نجد ان من دخل مصر هما  حصرون وحامول.

ودليل موت عير واونان في ارض كنعان موجود في نصوص كتابكم يا نيومان واليك الدليل من تكوين الاصحاح 38 حتى تتضح الصورة افضل للقاريء من باب امانة الكتابة والاثبات :

 7  *و كان عير بكر يهوذا شريرا في عيني الرب فاماته الرب 8  فقال يهوذا لاونان ادخل على امراة اخيك و تزوج بها و اقم نسلا لاخيك 9  فعلم اونان ان النسل لا يكون له فكان اذ دخل على امراة اخيه انه افسد على الارض لكيلا يعطي نسلا لاخيه 10  فقبح في عيني الرب ما فعله فاماته ايضا*

*النص واضح يا نيومان عير واونان اماتهما الرب في ارض كنعان ، فكيف دخلا ارض مصر ؟*

*وبنفسك ايضا وضعت هذا النص :*




> "1 هؤلاء بنو اسرائيل.رأوبين شمعون لاوي ويهوذا يساكر وزبولون 2 دان يوسف وبنيامين نفتالي جاد واشير. 3 بنو يهوذا عير واونان وشيلة.ولد الثلاثة من بنت شوع الكنعانية.*وكان عير بكر يهوذا شريرا في عيني الرب فاماته*. 4 وثامار كنته ولدت له فارص وزارح.كل بني يهوذا خمسة. 5 ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول. 6 وبنو زارح زمري وايثان وهيمان وكلكول ودارع.الجميع خمسة. "
> (اخبار ايام الاولى 2 : 1 – 6)


 

*هل تريدنا ان نصدقك يا نيومان ونكذب كاتب التكوين ؟!!!*

تحياتي


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

تسجيل متابعة

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> ارى انك تضع مواضيع تجعلك تقع في مطبات كبيرة وليست بصغيرة ، فبعد ان قرات لك موضوع الايام والليالي التي قضاها المسيح في القبر والذي به قمت انت بنفسك هدم الايمان المسيحي والعقيدة المسيحية من جذورها ، اراك اليوم تقوم بتحريف نصوص كتابكم في هذا الموضوع ، ولكن ما يؤسفني ان الآخرين يشجعونك على هذا الفعل الشنيع من خلال ( مية بالمية يا نيومان ) بالرغم انك انت من وضع النصوص بنفسه من كتابكم ، وهو لا يفهم بانك قمت بتزوير وتحريف نصوص كتابكم ، وانني متأكد انك ستقول لي إما ان تثبت كلامك او تعتذر ، بالطبع يا نيومان ساثبت كلامي ومن نصوص كتابكم وليس من عقلي او من مصادر اسلامية او غيرها.


 

الحقيقة ان مداخلاتك وكتاباتك تنم عن جهل فظيع 
وسن صغير غير مدرك لاصول الحوار والنقاش 

وفي كل مرة تضع انت نفسك في مطبات لا تستطيع الخروج منها ، فتبدأ في اللف والدوران حول نفسك ، واقرب مثال للتدليل على هذا موضوع ( كم يوما وليلة بقي يسوع في القبر ) 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=42661&postcount=14


انت يا نيومان تدعي ان عير واونان دخلا مصر ، وان حصرون وحامول لم يدخلا مصر.

لنعد الى النص ونرى كاتب هذا السفر ماذا يقول في العدد 12 :

12 و بنو يهوذا عير و اونان و شيلة و فارص و زارح و اما عير و اونان فماتا في ارض كنعان و كان ابنا فارص حصرون و حامول

يقول كاتب التكوين يا نيومان ان عير واونان ماتا في ارض كنعان ، فكيف دخلا مصر وهما ميتان في ارض كنعان ؟

وبناء عليه وبناء على العدد 12 من نفس السفر ، نجد ان من دخل مصر هما حصرون وحامول.


*هل تريدنا ان نصدقك يا نيومان ونكذب كاتب التكوين ؟!!!*

تحياتي[/quote]

الم اقل لك انك تكتب بدون ان تقرأ ؟؟؟؟

اذا رجعت الى رابعا في مداخلتي رقم 2 ، سوف تجد انني قلت ان عير واونان ماتا في ارض كنعان ولم يدخلا ارض مصر ...

من اين قرأت انني قلت ان عير وانان دخلا ارض مصر ؟؟؟؟

اقرأ اولا وبعدها ناقش ...
فالكذب التي تنسبه الينا مفضوح ومكشوف 
ولا عجب ، فنبي الاسلام حلل لكم الكذب في ثلاث ...


الموضوع ليس قص ولصق ، انما دراسة وفهم للكتاب المقدس واحداثه وتاريخه ..

مع تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل / نيومان

يبدوا ان هناك استراتيجيه يتبعها عدد من الاعضاء هنا يا عزيزى الا وهى تسفيه الخصم وتجهيله اولا  فلقد قلت فى ردك على الاخ الكريم ريد 


> الحقيقة ان مداخلاتك وكتاباتك تنم عن جهل فظيع
> وسن صغير غير مدرك لاصول الحوار والنقاش


 
عندما قرأت هذه الكلمه تذكرت فجأه اننى رأيت مثلها فى مداخلة الاستاذ ماى روك فى موضوع الثلاث ايام والثلاث ليالى فى الرد على الاخ الكريم الادهم 1 فلقد قال بالحرف الواحد


> انت في مكان محترم, نرجوا منك العقلانية في كلامك, فعذرا يا عزيزي, فكلامك يل على صغر سن و لا يدل على انسان فاهم البتة


فدعنى اسألك هل هذه استراتيجيه عامه فى الحوار يا عزيزى ؟؟

والان نرجع لموضوعك  ولكن قبل الخوض فيه هناك تسأل الح على حين قرأت جزء مما كتبت سبق لى ان قرأته فى تفي الق انطونيوس فكرى ودعنى اقتبس من كلامك 


> المفروض ان يكون العدد الاجمالي لابناء يعقوب وبناته من زوجته ليئة حسب ماورد بالاعداد السابقة هو 33 نفسا
> 
> تعالوا نعدها معا
> 
> ...


 
دعنى اصارحك يا عزيزى على ان ردك كله مبنى على تلك الفقره ولو سقطت لانهار الرد كله من اساسه  ودعنى اسألك  لماذا حسبت يعقوب فى حساب عدد ابناء ليئه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

دعنا نرجع لنص التكوين مره ثانيه 
15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون"

النص صريح يا عزيزى نيومان فالنص ينص على عدد نفوس بنيه وبناته من ليئه فبأى حق تقوم بعد يعقوب فى جملة ابناء ليئه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الا تعلم ان يعقوب جمع مره ثانيه مع ابنائه فى العدد النهائى

(26فجميعُ الذينَ جاؤوا إلى مِصْرَ معَ يعقوبَ، وهُم مِنْ صُلْبِه، ستَّةٌ وستُّونَ نفْسًا ما عدا نساءَ بَنيه. 27واَبنا يوسُفَ اللَّذانِ وُلِدَا لَه في مِصْرَ نَفسانِ ، فيكونُ جميعُ الذينَ دخلوا مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيتِ يعقوبَ سَبْعينَ نفْسًا.)

66+3 (يوسف ومنسى وافرايم ) + 1 (يعقوب ) = 70

فإن عددنا يعقوب مع ابناء ليئه ثم عددناه مره اخرى مع مجموع الابناء هذا يعنى اننا عددنا يعقوب مرتين كي يستقيم الحساب الذى اعطيتنا اياه يا عزيزى نيومان !!!!

يعنى يعقوب عد مره مع ابناء ليئه ثم عدت مره اخرى واضفته للمجوع الكلى للابناء .  ماذا يمكن ان نقول على من يفعل هذا يا عزيزى نيومان؟؟؟؟
انا فى انتظار ردك 
تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل / نيومان
> 
> يبدوا ان هناك استراتيجيه يتبعها عدد من الاعضاء هنا يا عزيزى الا وهى تسفيه الخصم وتجهيله اولا فلقد قلت فى ردك على الاخ الكريم ريد




الاخ الفاضل : ليمو  ارقام ( او ليمو من سنتين ) 
هل عينك رائد محاميا له ؟؟
هل هو قاصر للدفاع عن نفسه ؟؟؟
هل رأيت فقط ردي على كلامه ولم ترى كلامه هو نفسه ؟؟؟

ارجو ان تربأ بنفسك من الدخول في شخصنة الموضوع 
اي لا تنه عن امر ثم تأتي به ، عار عليك ان فعلت عظيم ...

الاخ رائد يكتب ولا يقرأ ، وهذا ان دل على شيء فهو يدل عن سن طفل صغير 
اقرأ الموضوعات التي اكتبها ثم راجع اسئلته 
ستجد انها تثبت انه لم يقرأ الموضوع 
والدليل امامك واضحا ، فانا لم اخترع شيئا من عندياتي ...

ودعني ارد على ما جاء في صلب الموضوع 
متجاوزا عن شخصنة الحوار ،




> دعنى اصارحك يا عزيزى على ان ردك كله مبنى على تلك الفقره ولو سقطت لانهار الرد كله من اساسه ودعنى اسألك لماذا حسبت يعقوب فى حساب عدد ابناء ليئه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> دعنا نرجع لنص التكوين مره ثانيه
> فإن عددنا يعقوب مع ابناء ليئه ثم عددناه مره اخرى مع مجموع الابناء هذا يعنى اننا عددنا يعقوب مرتين كي يستقيم الحساب الذى اعطيتنا اياه يا عزيزى نيومان !!!!
> ...






عزيزي يبدو انك تسرعت بعض الشيء في الافتراض بانني قمت بعد يعقوب مرتين ...

ارجع الى الحسابات التي كتبتها لك 
ستجد ان يعقوب قمت بعده مره واحدة 

ولكني قمت بعمل الحسبة مرتين 
مرة بحسب تكوين 46 : 15 - 18 
والمرة الثانية بحسب تكوين 46 : 26 ( راجع البند ثانيا ) 

فاذا قمت بالحساب مرتين 
فكان يجب ان اعد يعقوب في المرة الاولى 
ثم اقوم بعده في المرة الثانية ...

دعني اذا اقتبس قولك واهديه اليك 

اذا قمت بالكتابة متسرعا ، ففي هذا العذر لك 
ولكن اذا كتبت ما كتبته قاصدا متعمدا 

فماذا يمكن ان نقول على من يفعل هذا ؟؟؟

اتمنى التروي والقراءة المتأنية قبل الرد ، حتى لا تقع في اخطاء كهذه مرة اخرى ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
الزميل / نيومان
بداية احب ان اذكرك انك لم تجب التساؤل الاول والاهم لى الا وهو ( لماذا جمعت يعقوب مع بنى ليئه
رغم ان النص يقول 
15  هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون
فبأى حق تجمع يعقوب مع بنى ليئه مخالفا صريح النص ؟؟؟؟
ولكنك لم تجب ولا احبك تعرف ردا مقنعا ولكنى اعطيك فرصه لترد فتفضل 

ثانيا : ان هذا النص بالذات يا عزيزى نص مشكل ومعضل من نواحى كثيره ولكن ما دمت تكابر فلا مناص وضيح هذه المشاكل .

تعال نحسب عدد ابناء يعقوب حسب الاصحاح 46

ابناء ليئه
33  نطرح منهم (عير واونان لموتهم قبل ذلك ) العدد 31
ابناء زلفه
16
ابناء راحيل
14 نطرح منهم (يوسف ومنسى وافرايم ) العدد 11
ابناء بلهه 
7
وبعملية جمع بسيطه
31+16+11+7 = 65              لنسمى هذه المعادله رقم واحد

معنى هذا ان جميع نفوس ابناء يعقوب  65
دعنا نرجع لنص التكوين ثانية 
26فجميعُ الذينَ جاؤوا إلى مِصْرَ معَ يعقوبَ، وهُم مِنْ صُلْبِه، ستَّةٌ وستُّونَ نفْسًا

فنص التكوين ينص على 66 فى حين ان الحساب الحقيقى 65
من المخطئ يا عزيزى ؟؟؟

اتحب ان اوضح لك اين الخطأ يا عزيزى ؟؟

عد ابناء ليئه مره ثانيه وستعرف اين الخطأ
رأوبين وابنائه حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي = 5
شمعون وابنائه يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول = 7
لاوي وابنائه جرشون وقهات ومراري = 4
يساكر وابنائه تولاع وفوّة ويوب وشمرون = 5
زبولون وابنائه سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل = 4
دينة ( ابنة يعقوب ) = 1
يهوذا وابناؤه عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.وكان ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول.
= 8
وبعملية جمع بسيطه

5+7+4+5+4+1+8= 34          لنسمى هذه المعادله رقم اثنين 

هل وضح الان يا عزيزى اين الخطأ ؟
والان اذا قمنا بحذف اثنين ( عير واونان ) او ( حصرون وحامول ) كما تحب  يصبح العدد 32

والان بالعوده الى المعادله رقم واحد وبالتعويض عن قيمة ابناء ليئه بقيمة 32 ينتج الاتى 

32+16+11+7= 66             ولنسميها المعادله ثلاثه

من معادله واحد واثنين وثلاثه  ينتج ان 
1-يعقوب لا يمكن ان يجمع فى ابناء ليئه والا اضطررت الى جمعه مره ثانيه على القيمه النهايه
2- هناك خطأ فى عدد ابناء ليئه وربما كان هذا الخطأ راجع الى بعض النساخ عن خطأ او سهو وليس عن تعمد 

اعتقد يا عزيزى ان مفيش اوضح من كده عملتلك نفسى مدر رياضيات علشان ابسطلك المسأله 
وعلى الله يكون بفايده

انا فى انتظار ردك 

تحياتى


----------



## raed (11 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان





> الحقيقة ان مداخلاتك وكتاباتك تنم عن جهل فظيع
> وسن صغير غير مدرك لاصول الحوار والنقاش
> 
> وفي كل مرة تضع انت نفسك في مطبات لا تستطيع الخروج منها ، فتبدأ في اللف والدوران حول نفسك ، واقرب مثال للتدليل على هذا موضوع ( كم يوما وليلة بقي يسوع في القبر )


 

الجهل هو في داخلك انت والادلة موجودة في كافة مواضيعك المطروحة ومداخلاتك ، وصدقني يا نيومان انك بمثل ابني الصغير احاول ان ارشدك الى الحق ولكنك تأبى الا الاستمرار في طريق الضلال ، ولكنني لن اتعب في المحاولة المرة تلو الاخرى.

انصحك للمرة الثانية بان تقوم بالغاء موضوع كم يوما وليلة بقي يسوع في القبر ، او بالتعديل عليه ، لانك والله هدمت كل العقيدة المسيحية من اساسها بالموضوع ، واقسم بالله تعالى انني وضعت موضوعك هذا في منتدى اسلامي حتى يتعرفوا عليك اكثر ويتعرفوا الى اي مدى وصل جهلك في الكتاب المقدس الذي تؤمن به ، فغالبية الاعضاء يعرفونك في اكثر من منتدى وآخره كان انجيلي.
 
يا نيومان

لن ازاود على الاخ limo  في الرد عليك ، ولكن لا بد ان اذكرك بانه من فمك ادينك بالاقتباس التالي والذي سبقني الاخ في وضعه لك :




> تعالوا نعدها معا
> 
> يعقوب = 1
> وبنوه حسب الترتيب الاتي :
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا limo وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، وبانتظار رد العزيز نيومان على مداخلتك.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل / نيومان
> بداية احب ان اذكرك انك لم تجب التساؤل الاول والاهم لى الا وهو ( لماذا جمعت يعقوب مع بنى ليئه
> رغم ان النص يقول
> 15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون
> ...




عزيزي انا لم اجمع يعقوب مع ابناء ليئة 
انا جمعت يعقوب مع العدد لان الاجمالي كله يقول ان هؤلاء هم الذين دخلوا الى مصر 
"*وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر*.*يعقوب وبنوه*." 
( تكوين 48 : 8)

وبالطبع فان يعقوب من هذا العدد ، ام تراك لك وجهة نظر اخرى تقول ان يعقوب لم يدخل مصر ؟؟؟



> ثانيا : ان هذا النص بالذات يا عزيزى نص مشكل ومعضل من نواحى كثيره ولكن ما دمت تكابر فلا مناص وضيح هذه المشاكل .
> 
> تعال نحسب عدد ابناء يعقوب حسب الاصحاح 46
> 
> ...


----------



## limo2004 (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل / نيومان

يبدوا انك اما لم تفهم ما قلت او انك كنت ضعيفا فى الرياضيات  فلقد بسطت الامر الى حد يفهمه 
اى تلميذ فى مدرسه ابتدائى  ولكنك تصر على التعامى عما قلت  .

اولا : تقول


> عزيزي انا لم اجمع يعقوب مع ابناء ليئة


 
هل انت واثق من هذا الكلام يا عزيزى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دعنا نرجع لمشاركتك الثانيه لنتأكد من هذا الكلام 



> تعالوا نعدها معا
> 
> يعقوب = 1
> وبنوه حسب الترتيب الاتي :
> ...


 
هاه  هل عددته ام لا ؟؟؟
راجع كلامك قبل ان تتورط فى كلام يؤخذ عليك يا عزيزى 
5+7+4+5+4+1=26   ولا يمكن ان يكون الناتج 27 الا اذا جمعنا يعقوب كما فعلت يا عزيزى ..

ثانيا : تعيب على اننى حاولت تفسير من اين جاءت 66 ولماذا حذفت يوسف وافرايم ومنسى وعير واونان
لماذا قلت ان ابناء ليئه مره 31 ومره 32  
صدقنى لقد حاولت انقاذ النص بهذه المحاوله ولكن بما انك لا تريد هذا الانقاذ فدونك النص تفضل

اريدك بأى طريقه ان تحسب لى كيف ان عدد ابناء يعقوب 66 

واعتبر هذا تحدى منى اليك استعمل كل الوسائل الرياضيه  من جمع وطرح وقسمه ليكون الناتج فى النهايه 66  وانا انتظر عبقريتك لاثبات هذا   وتذكر ان 66 ابناء يعقوب وليس معدود ضمنهم 

تفضل يا استاذ نيومان عملية جمع بسيطه اتحدى ان تحلها الا بالتسليم بأن 33 عدد ابناء ليئه هو عدد غلط ربما يكون احد النساخ قد وقع فيه

ثالثا : عدد ابناء ليئه 
لقد تجاهلت فى ردك ما ذكرته لك من دليل لقد عددت لك ابناء ليئه فوجدت انهم 34 فهل لديك رد على تناقد هذا الرقم مع الرقم الوارد فى النص 33

انا فى انتظار اجابات وافيه يا استاذ نيومان

والله الموفق
تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل / نيومان
> 
> يبدوا انك اما لم تفهم ما قلت او انك كنت ضعيفا فى الرياضيات فلقد بسطت الامر الى حد يفهمه
> اى تلميذ فى مدرسه ابتدائى ولكنك تصر على التعامى عما قلت .
> ...




الاخ ليمو ارقام 

اذا كانت هذه هي طريقتك في القراءة والاقتباس ، فلا عجب انك سوف تستمر في عدم الفهم لمدة طويلة !!!!!

اليك ما قلته انا و اختزلته انت في سطر مخل سقيم عديم التفسير والشرح .


********* اقتباس من رد نيومان ***********************

عزيزي انا لم اجمع يعقوب مع ابناء ليئة 
انا جمعت يعقوب مع العدد لان الاجمالي كله يقول ان هؤلاء هم الذين دخلوا الى مصر 
"*وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر*.*يعقوب وبنوه*." 
( تكوين 48 : 8)

وبالطبع فان يعقوب من هذا العدد ، ام تراك لك وجهة نظر اخرى تقول ان يعقوب لم يدخل مصر ؟؟؟

*********** انتهى الاقتباس ***********

اقرأ الفقرة كاملة 

وقم بالرد عليها لنحدد معا كيف نقوم بالجمع بعدها ومن هو نضمه الى المجموع ومن نرفضه خارج المجموع ....

العدد المطلوب هو عدد الداخلين الى مصر من بني اسرائيل ( يعقوب ) 
ويتضمن هذا العدد اسرائيل نفسه ( يعقوب ) حيث ان سفر التكوين يذكره ويقول 

يعقوب وبنوه  ....

اذا يعقوب موجود في العدد ، لماذا تريد ان تخرجه من العدد ؟؟؟؟

هل هناك سبب وجيه لذلك ؟؟؟

في انتظارك استاذي العزيز


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

تسجيل متابعة و اعجاب بطريقة حوارك اخي نيو مان
و انا ايضا متابع المحاولات الضعيفة للتشكيك بالردود, لكن ان دلت على شئ فدلت على عدم متابعة الرد و قرأته كاملا او فهما اصلا

انا متابع الموضوع ردا برد و ستلقاني اول المعلقين او احتاج الامر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## limo2004 (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل / نيومان

لا اعرف كيف ابسط كلامى اكثر مما اسلفت وفعلت حتى اننى شككت فى نفسى وظننت انى اكتب بالهيروغليفى  الهذه الدرجه كلامى يعتبر الغاز بالنسبه لك وبالنسبه للاستاذ ماى روك (المعجب والمتابع لردودك القويه)  .

حسنا سوف ابسط اكثر 

اولا : كم كان عدد ابناء ليئه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسب نص التكوين 33 وحسب الحساب الحقيقى 34  

ايهما الصواب التكوين ام الحساب الحقيقى

ثانيا : كم كان عدد ابناء ابناء يعقوب اللذين دخلوا مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسب التكوين 66 وبالحساب الواقعى لا يمكن ان يكونو 66 مهما حاولت من عمليات حسابيه

ولقد طرحت عليك تحدى  ويبدوا انك لم تقرأه فأعيده عليك ثانية 

اتحدى ان تثبت لى بحساب ابناء يعقوب الواردين فى الاصحاح الداخلين الى مصر 66

اتحدى 
اتحدى 
اتحدى 

والتحدى مفتوح للجميع ان يقوم احدكم بجمع ابناء يعقوب المذكورين فى النص الداخلين الى مصر  ويعطينى نفس الناتج المذكور فى سفر التكوين 

اتحدى 

ثالثا : حساب يعقوب 

انا اثبت لك انك قد حسبت يعقوب مع ابناء ليئه ولكنك تغاضيت عن كلامى ولكن لا بأس نبدأ من جديد

ابناء ليئه    33
ابناءزلفه     16
ابناء راحيل    14
ابناء بلهه      7

واخيرا يعقوب   1


والان تفضل يادتك هاه هى كل المعطيات امامك 

المطلوب    اثبات ان ابناء يعقوب اللذين دخلو مصر 66  واثبات ان جميع نفوس اسرائيل اللذين دخلوا الى مصر 70 نفس   

البرهان 

ده بقى عليك يا بطل تفضل ارنا الهمه  .  وارجوا اللا تخيب امل استاذ ماى روك المتابع الجيد ( لردودك القويه ) .

تحياتى


----------



## limo2004 (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل / نيومان

لا اعرف كيف ابسط كلامى اكثر مما اسلفت وفعلت حتى اننى شككت فى نفسى وظننت انى اكتب بالهيروغليفى  الهذه الدرجه كلامى يعتبر الغاز بالنسبه لك وبالنسبه للاستاذ ماى روك (المعجب والمتابع لردودك القويه)  .

حسنا سوف ابسط اكثر 

اولا : كم كان عدد ابناء ليئه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسب نص التكوين 33 وحسب الحساب الحقيقى 34  

ايهما الصواب التكوين ام الحساب الحقيقى

ثانيا : كم كان عدد ابناء ابناء يعقوب اللذين دخلوا مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسب التكوين 66 وبالحساب الواقعى لا يمكن ان يكونو 66 مهما حاولت من عمليات حسابيه

ولقد طرحت عليك تحدى  ويبدوا انك لم تقرأه فأعيده عليك ثانية 

اتحدى ان تثبت لى بحساب ابناء يعقوب الواردين فى الاصحاح الداخلين الى مصر 66

اتحدى 
اتحدى 
اتحدى 

والتحدى مفتوح للجميع ان يقوم احدكم بجمع ابناء يعقوب المذكورين فى النص الداخلين الى مصر  ويعطينى نفس الناتج المذكور فى سفر التكوين 

اتحدى 

ثالثا : حساب يعقوب 

انا اثبت لك انك قد حسبت يعقوب مع ابناء ليئه ولكنك تغاضيت عن كلامى ولكن لا بأس نبدأ من جديد

ابناء ليئه    33
ابناءزلفه     16
ابناء راحيل    14
ابناء بلهه      7

واخيرا يعقوب   1


والان تفضل يادتك هاه هى كل المعطيات امامك 

المطلوب    اثبات ان ابناء يعقوب اللذين دخلو مصر 66  واثبات ان جميع نفوس اسرائيل اللذين دخلوا الى مصر 70 نفس   

البرهان 

ده بقى عليك يا بطل تفضل ارنا الهمه  .  وارجوا اللا تخيب امل استاذ ماى روك المتابع الجيد ( لردودك القويه ) .

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

*قبل ان نعد الابناء دعنا نتفق اولا*

*يعقوب الاب من العدد الاجمالي ام لا ??*

*اجابة سريعة ثم استكمل معك العد *

***********

********* اقتباس من رد نيومان ***********************

عزيزي انا لم اجمع يعقوب مع ابناء ليئة 
انا جمعت يعقوب مع العدد لان الاجمالي كله يقول ان هؤلاء هم الذين دخلوا الى مصر 
"*وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر*.*يعقوب وبنوه*." 
( تكوين 48 : 8)

وبالطبع فان يعقوب من هذا العدد ، ام تراك لك وجهة نظر اخرى تقول ان يعقوب لم يدخل مصر ؟؟؟

*********** انتهى الاقتباس ***********

اقرأ الفقرة كاملة 

وقم بالرد عليها لنحدد معا كيف نقوم بالجمع بعدها ومن هو نضمه الى المجموع ومن نرفضه خارج المجموع ....

العدد المطلوب هو عدد الداخلين الى مصر من بني اسرائيل ( يعقوب ) 
ويتضمن هذا العدد اسرائيل نفسه ( يعقوب ) حيث ان سفر التكوين يذكره ويقول 

يعقوب وبنوه ....

اذا يعقوب موجود في العدد ، لماذا تريد ان تخرجه من العدد ؟؟؟؟

هل هناك سبب وجيه لذلك ؟؟؟

في انتظارك استاذي العزيز


----------



## limo2004 (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل/ نيومان

الان ابتدأنا نضع ارجلنا على الطريق الصحيح فى النقاش  واشكرك على شجاعتك واستعدادك لهذه التجربه الشيقه والان فلنبدأ 



> *قبل ان نعد الابناء دعنا نتفق اولا*
> 
> *يعقوب الاب من العدد الاجمالي ام لا ??*
> 
> *اجابة سريعة ثم استكمل معك العد *


 
نعم بالتأكيد يعقوب يضاف للعدد النهائى لاجمالى نفوس اسرائيل الداخله الى مصر وهذا لا خلاف عليه ونص التكوين صريح 
26 جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.
27 وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون


والمعادلة التى تحكم هذا النص كالاتى 

ابناء يعقوب 66+ يوسف وابناه 3 + يعقوب 1  =  70

هل هناك خلاف على هذا الحساب اعتقد لا ؟



> العدد المطلوب هو عدد الداخلين الى مصر من بني اسرائيل ( يعقوب )
> ويتضمن هذا العدد اسرائيل نفسه ( يعقوب ) حيث ان سفر التكوين يذكره ويقول
> 
> يعقوب وبنوه ....


 
اوضحت انهم سبعون نفسا كما اسلفت  ويعقوب داخل فى الحساب كما اوضحت .



> اذا يعقوب موجود في العدد ، لماذا تريد ان تخرجه من العدد ؟؟؟؟


 
من قال انى اريد اخراج من الحساب ؟؟؟؟

كل ما قلته انه لا يجوز ان نحسب يعقوب مع ابناء ليئه ثم نعود مره اخرى ونجمعه على مجموع ابناه والا نكون قد حسبناه مرتين   هل وضح مقصودى ؟

والان نرجع مره اخرى الى الحساب 

اسلفت فى مشاركتى السابقه ان هناك ثلاثة اخطاء فى الجمع فى هذا النص 

1- عدد ابناء ليئه 
2- عدد ابناء يعقوب ككل الداخلون الى مصر
3- عدد نفوس يعقوب ككل الداخلون مصر 

والحقيقه ان الثلاثة اخطاء مترتبين اساسا على الخطأ الاول الا وهو عدد ابناء ليئه لذلك اقترح ان نبدأ اولا بهذا .

وانا اطرح عليك المشكله ثانية 

اذا عددت ابناء ليئه مره اخرى ستجد انهم 34 فى حين ان النص يقول انهم 33 
هل بأمكانك يا عزيزى تفسير هذا الخطأ الحسابى البسيط بطريقه منطقيه رجاء ؟
 انا فى انتظار ردك  لنكمل الحساب 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> 1- عدد ابناء ليئه
> 2- عدد ابناء يعقوب ككل الداخلون الى مصر
> 3- عدد نفوس يعقوب ككل الداخلون مصر
> 
> ...


 
ارجو توضيح ما قصدك في الفرق بين :

البند الثاني والبند الثالث 

عدد ابناء يعقوب 
عدد نفوس يعقوب 

ثم سأوافيك بالجواب على سؤالك


----------



## limo2004 (12 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل / نيومان

ما قصدته كالاتى 

عدد ابناء يعقوب ككل الداخلون الى مصر    

وهم 66  كما سبق فى النص وفى الحقيقه كما قلت هذا الرقم خاطئ ولا يمكن الوصول الى هذه النتيجه ابدا بأى وسيله حسابيه

عدد نفوس اسرائيل الداخلون الى مصر 

وهم 70 نفسا كما اسلفنا وذكرنا  وهذا الرقم ايضا غير صحيح كسابقه 


والان بعد ان اوضحت المقصود  هلا بدأت يا عزيزى بالاجابه ولنبدا بالنقطه الاولى 

كم كان عدد ابناء ليئه   هل هم 33 ام 34 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تفضل  اجب

تحياتى


----------



## limo2004 (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل / نيومان

حتى اسهل عليك حل المسأله دعنى اعطيك هذه القائمه بأسماء ابناء ليئه كما فى نص التكوين

1- رأوبين   2- حنوك   3- فلو   4- حصرون    5- كرمى   6- شمعون    7- يموئيل     8- يامين
9-  أوهد    10 - ياكين  11- صوحر   12- شاول    13 - لاوى   14- جرشون   15- قهات   16- مرارى
17- يهوذا  18- عير   19- اونان  20- شيلة   21- فارص   22- زارح    23 - حصرون    24- حامول
25- يساكر    26- تولاع    27- فوه   28- يوب    29- شمرون    30- زبولون     31- سارد 
32- ايلون       33- ياحلئيل      34- دينة 

*كما هو واضح فعدد ابناء ليئه 34   وليس 33 كما فى النص* 
بأمكانك ان تحذف عير واونان على اعتبار  موتهم قبل دخول مصر ولكن هذا لن يظبط الحسبه بل سيصبح العدد 32  ولن تصل ابدا لرقم 33 مهما حاولت يا عزيزى 

والان هل تستطيع تفسير هذا الخطأ الحسابى البسيط ؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى انتظار ردك

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل / نيومان
> 
> ما قصدته كالاتى
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي ليمو 

تحياتي 

اولا ارجو ان لا تندفع بالاستعجال الى النتيجة ، فقد عرفت ما هو الخطأ في حساباتك وسوف اوضحه لك ...

الارقام التي ذكرها سفر التكوين صحيحة ، ولكن انت استعجلت لقرائتها بطريقة حسابية او رياضية كما اسميتها وفاتك الاسلوب الذي ذكره سفر التكوين في سرد الاعداد ...

ارجو ان تصبر معي قليلا ، سوف اقودك الى الفهم الصحيح ، خطوة خطوة ..




> والان بعد ان اوضحت المقصود هلا بدأت يا عزيزى بالاجابه ولنبدا بالنقطه الاولى
> 
> كم كان عدد ابناء ليئه هل هم 33 ام 34 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي ليمو 

الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه هو قيامك بعد ابناء ليئة وحدهم ، ثم محاولة تطبيق عدد الابناء على الرقم الذي جاء في سفر التكوين 46 : 15 والذي يقول ان العدد هو 33

ولكن مهلا ، اهدأ قليلا ، وخذ نفسا طويلا ، ثم تعال معي ، اقرأ سفر التكوين 46 : 8 - 27 
( سوف اضعها لك في نهاية الرد ) 

يذكر سفر التكوين العدد الذي نزل الى ارض مصر بطريقين ( او معادلتين كما تحب تسميتها ) 

*الطريقتان او المعادلتان تنتهيان بالرقم الاجمالي وهو 70 نفسا ..*

المعادلة الاولى وتجدها في الاعداد 26 و 27 تقول :

"26 جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.
27 وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون"

اذا فالعدد هنا هو ابناء يعقوب 66 + يوسف وابنائه 3 + يعقوب نفسه = 70 

هنا كما ترى اضفنا يعقوب الى العدد الذي هو 66 ...

*****************

الطريقة الثانية تجدها في الاعداد من 8 - 25

هذه الطريقة اعتمدت سرد طويل للاسماء في مجموعات يترأس كل منها ، اسم الام التي انجبت مجموعة من الاولاد 

وفي هذه المجموعات سوف تجد ما يلي 
المجموعة الاولى الاستفتاحية ( وهي المجموعة التي تسبب لك الخلط والخطأ في الفهم ولذلك لن اذكر لك اسم الام الان حتى استكلم العدد ثم اعود للشرح ) وعددها 33 
- ثم المجموعة الثانية ( بنو زلفة ) وعددها 16 
- ثم المجموعة الثالثة ( بنو راحيل ) وعددها 14 
( لاحظ انه تم ذكر اسم يوسف واولاده في هذه المجموعة ، حيث ان هذه الطريقة في العد مختلفة عن الطريقة الاولى التي ذكرتها واستنثى فيها يعقوب ويوسف وولديه .. ( راجع الاعداد 19 و 20) 
- ثم المجموعة الرابعة ( بنو بلهة ) وعددها 7 أنفس 

بحسبة بسيطة لهذه الاعداد نجد ان المجموع 70 :
33 + 16 + 14 + 7 = 70 

اين اسم يعقوب في هذه المجموع ؟؟؟
افتح عينيك وذهنك للفهم وتعال معي 

المجموعة الاولى الاستفتاحية كانت ( لبنو ليئة) 
والتي اتهمتني انني قمت بجمع يعقوب معهم 
بدأت كما يلي :
8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.*يعقوب وبنوه.*بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
9 وبنو رأوبين حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي.
10 وبنو شمعون يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول ابن الكنعانية.

وهنا اصبح يعقوب بوصفه رب هذه الاسرة 
تم ضم عدده مع المجموعة الاولى 
والتي تنتهي بالرقم 33 

انت قمت بعد ابناء ليئة فقط ، وتحاول ان تطابق عدد الابناء مع العدد المذكور للمجموعة الاولى والتي تتضمن اسم يعقوب على رأسهم ...

قد تسألني لماذا اضفت اسم يعقوب 
اقول لك اذا لاحظت الاعداد 9 و10 التي وضعتها لك من الاقتباس ، ستجد ان النص يقول ( بنو رأوبين فلان وفلان ) ويذكر العدد متضمنا رأوبين نفسه واولاده ، وكذلك ( بنو شمعون ) ويذكر العدد متضمنا شمعون نفسه واولاده 

بهذا المنطق ايضا كان ذكر اسم ( يعقوب وبنوه ) كرأس للمجموعات كلهم في هذه المعادلة تم اضافته الى المجموعة الاستفتاحية الاولى ...

اذا العدد النهائي 70 يكون متضمنا يعقوب في اوله 
والعدد النهائي 66 يضاف اليه يعقوب ويوسف وولديه فيصل الى نفس النتيجة 70 

اذا انا لم اقم بعد يعقوب مرتين كما اتهمتني !!!!!!

ولكنك لم تلتفت الى النص الذي ذكر الارقام بطريقتين او ( بمعادلتين ) كما تحب تسميتها ...

فمعادلة يتم ذكره في اول المجموعات 
ومعادلة يتم ذكره في آخر القائمة 

هل انتهينا من هذه النقطة ؟؟؟؟

اعتقد ان الرد اصبح واضحا الان ، يمكنك العودة الى قراءة الموضوع من بدايته مع تصحيح طريقتك للفهم والعد ...
وبهذا تكون مشكلتك انت في عدم القراءة بفهم ووعي لطريقة السرد ، ومعالجتها بالارقام فقط ...




8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.يعقوب وبنوه.بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
9 وبنو رأوبين حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي.
10 وبنو شمعون يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول ابن الكنعانية.
11 وبنو لاوي جرشون وقهات ومراري.
12 وبنو يهوذا عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان.وكان ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول.
13 وبنو يساكر تولاع وفوّة ويوب وشمرون.
14 وبنو زبولون سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل.
15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون
16 وبنو جاد صفيون وحجي وشوني واصبون وعيري وارودي وأرئيلي.
17 وبنو اشير يمنة ويشوة ويشوي وبريعة وسارح هي اختهم.وابنا بريعة حابر وملكيئيل.
18 هؤلاء بنو زلفة التي اعطاها لابان لليئة ابنته.فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب ست عشرة نفسا
19 ابنا راحيل امرأة يعقوب يوسف وبنيامين.
20 وولد ليوسف في ارض مصر منسّى وافرايم اللذان ولدتهما له اسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن أون.
21 وبنو بنيامين بالع وباكر وأشبيل وجيرا ونعمان وإيحي وروش ومفّيم وحفّيم وأرد.
22 هؤلاء بنو راحيل الذين ولدوا ليعقوب.جميع النفوس اربع عشرة
23 وابن دان حوشيم.
24 وبنو نفتالي ياحصئيل وجوني ويصر وشلّيم.
25 هؤلاء بنو بلهة التي اعطاها لابان لراحيل ابنته.فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب جميع الانفس سبع
26 جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.
27 وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل / نيومان
> 
> حتى اسهل عليك حل المسأله دعنى اعطيك هذه القائمه بأسماء ابناء ليئه كما فى نص التكوين
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي ليمو 

بعد الرد المستفيض السابق 
واذا كنت لا زلت في شك من امرك 
اعتقد ان الانسب هنا ان تقوم بالعدد للابناء كلهم وليس ابناء ليئة فقط 
فسوف تكتشف اين وقعت في الخطأ بسهولة ...

ولهذا فالعدد اذا كان لختام المجموعة الاولى ( ابناء ليئة مضاف اليهم يعقوب رأس العائلة ) 
فهو اكبر من العدد النهائي 33 بمقدار اسمين ...

وهنا يجب حذف اسمي حصرون وحامول من القائمة 
لانهما لم يكونا ضمن الاسماء التي نزلت الى مصر 

وبهذا تبطل الشبهة التي اخترعها احد الجهال من المسلمين الذين لا يدرسون الكتاب المقدس ، ويعتقدون انهم بارعين في الرياضيات ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

انت تستخدم نفس الطريقه البهلوانيه التى اتبعتها فى بداية مقالك ولكن المشكله ان المسأله واضحه  


> 8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.*يعقوب وبنوه*


 
ما معنى يعقوب وبنوه ؟؟؟؟
هل تعنى يعقوب وبنوه من ليئه فقط ؟؟؟

بل المقصود ما جاء تفصيله بعد ذلك اى بنوه من جميع نسائه ليئه وزلفه وراحيل وبلهه
ثم انك تجاهلت النص الصريح 



> 15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون


 
جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون
جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون
جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون
النص واضح يا عزيزى فعدد 33 هم عدد ابناء يعقوب من ليئه وهو ليس داخل فيهم  فأرجوك لا  تحاول خداعى فالنص لا يحتمل الخداع

ثانيا : تقول


> وهنا يجب حذف اسمي حصرون وحامول من القائمة
> لانهما لم يكونا ضمن الاسماء التي نزلت الى مصر


 
*من قال انهما لم ينزلال الى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟  *
*هل هناك نص يقول ان حصرون وحامول لم ينزلا الى مصر على العكس النص صريح فى عدهم فى جملة الداخلين مصر *

*ثم لماذا تحذف حصرون وحامول  على اعتبار توهمى انهما لم ينزلا الى مصر ولكنك بالتأكيد لم تحذف عير واونان ويجب حذفهما  فلقد ماتا فى كنعان قبل ذلك بسنين*
*واليك النص *


> 12 وبنو يهوذا عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان


 
النص صريح على كونهما لم يدخلا مصر بل ماتا قبل ذلك فى كنعان فوجب اخراجهم من قائمة الداخلين .
بأى منطق تعد الموتى مع الداخلين فى حين تخرج الاحياء من القائمه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
قلت لك سابقا يا عزيزى لا تحاول خداعى فالنصوص اوضح مما تقول 

ولو اننا حذفنا عير واونان ( لانهما لم ينزلا الى مصر ) كما قمت انت بحذف حصرون وحامول ( لانهما لم ينزلا مصر ) لكان عدد ابناء ليه 30 فقط وبذلك يختل الميزان ن جديد .

واعيد واطرح عليك السؤال الذى قمت بكتابة (هذا الشرح المستفيض ) لتدور حوله 

كم كان عدد بنو ليئه 33 ام 34 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى انتظار ردك

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> انت تستخدم نفس الطريقه البهلوانيه التى اتبعتها فى بداية مقالك ولكن المشكله ان المسأله واضحه




طيب يا سيدي الفاضل 
شكرا جزيلا لاسلوبك في الحوار ...




> ما معنى يعقوب وبنوه ؟؟؟؟
> هل تعنى يعقوب وبنوه من ليئه فقط ؟؟؟




يا عزيزي سوف اجعل الموضوع اسهل بالنسبة لك 

انسى المعادلة الاولى والتي قلت لك عنها :

المعادلة الاولى وتجدها في الاعداد 26 و 27 تقول :

"26 جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.
27 وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون"

اذا فالعدد هنا هو ابناء يعقوب 66 + يوسف وابنائه 3 + يعقوب نفسه = 70 

هنا كما ترى اضفنا يعقوب الى العدد الذي هو 66 ...


****************

تعال امسك في المعادلة الثانية حيث ذكر الاسماء والاعداد والتي ذكرت في الشواهد من 8 الى 25 

قلت لك ان الاسماء تم تقسيمها الى مجموعات 
كل مجموعة تبدأ باسم الام وتنتهي بعدد ابنائها ...

المجموعة الاولى والرئيسية انتهت باسم الام ، وبعدد الابناء والاب  

هل يمكن ان تكتب لي الاسماء المذكورة وتقول لي كم تبلغ في النهاية ؟؟؟؟

اعتقد ان العدد 70 هو العدد الصحيح الذي اتفقنا عليه ....

والان دعك من اسماء بنو ليئة ...

اكتب كل اسماء الابناء وتعال بعدها نتناقش ...

وشكرا لك ...


----------



## limo2004 (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

يبدوا ان نقاشنا يدور فى حلقه مفرغه لذلك اقترح عليك حلا لحسم هذا الموضوع من جزره وارجو ان توافقنى عليه كطلب اول واخير 

طلبى هو هل بإمكانك ان تكتب لى اسماء  ابناء ليئه اللذين دخلوا الى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا لن اطلب منك ابناء زلفه او راحيل او بلهه فلندعهم جانبا قليلا فالمشكله الحقيقيه التى هى مدار هذا الموضوع هى ابناء بلهه  وتذكر ان موضوعك فى الاساس عن فارص وابناه حصرون وحامول

لذلك فإنى حسما لهذه المناقشه اطلب منك ان تكتب لى اسماء ابناء ليئه الذين دخلوا مصر 
تذكر جيدا يا عزيزى
الذين دخلوا مصر
الذين دخلوا مصر
الذين دخلوا مصر
هل الطلب صعب ؟؟؟
صدقنى لو انك صادق فلن تجد غضاضه من مجاراتى فيما طلبت اما ان كنت تعلم خطأك ولكنك تجادل لاجل الجدل فأتوقع منك ردا  مراوغا  واننى لارجوا الا تخيب فكرتى عنك فى انك انسان صادق يبحث  عن الحق 

فى انتظار ردك 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ليمو 

تحياتي 


الذين دخلوا من ابناء يعقوب هم 66 ، لن نتعرف عليهم بدون التعرف على من هم ال 70 اسما ونستثني منهم يعقوب الاب و يوسف وولديه الذين كانوا في مصر بالفعل


تعال نعدهم معا :


المجموعة الاولى الاستفتاحية كانت ( لبنو ليئة) 
وهنا اصبح يعقوب بوصفه رب هذه الاسرة 
تم ضم عدده مع المجموعة الاولى 
والتي تنتهي بالرقم 33 



وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.
1 - يعقوب وبنوه.
2- بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
وبنو رأوبين(2) : 3- حنوك - 4 - فلّو - 5- حصرون - 6- كرمي.
وبنو 7- شمعون(7) : 8- يموئيل - 9 - يامين - 10 - أوهد -11- ياكين -12- صوحر -13- شأول ابن الكنعانية.
وبنو لاوي(14) : 15 - جرشون -16- قهات -17- مراري.
وبنو يهوذا (18) : 19- عير -20- أونان -21- شيلة -22- فارص -23- زارح.*واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان*.وكان ابنا فارص(22) -24 - حصرون -25 - حامول.
وبنو يساكر (26) : 27- تولاع -28- فوّة - 29- يوب -30- شمرون.
وبنو زبولون (31) : 32 - سارد -33- إيلون -34- ياحلئيل.
هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته (35) .جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون : 

**********
*هنا العدد يقول ان هناك اسمان زائدان *
*سوف اذكر الشرح بعد الانتهاء من العدد الكامل*
**********

وبنو جاد (1) : 2- صفيون -3- حجي -4- شوني -5- اصبون -6- عيري -7- ارودي -8- أرئيلي.
وبنو اشير (9) : 10- يمنة -11- يشوة -12- يشوي -13- بريعة -14- سارح هي اختهم.وابنا بريعة (14) : 15- حابر - 16- ملكيئيل.
هؤلاء بنو زلفة التي اعطاها لابان لليئة ابنته.فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب ست عشرة نفسا

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************

ابنا راحيل امرأة يعقوب : 1- يوسف -2- بنيامين.
وولد ليوسف(1) في ارض مصر : 3- منسّى -4- افرايم اللذان ولدتهما له اسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن أون.
وبنو بنيامين(2) : 5- بالع -6- باكر -7- أشبيل -8- جيرا -9- نعمان -10- إيحي -11- روش -12- مفّيم -13- حفّيم - 14- أرد.
هؤلاء بنو راحيل الذين ولدوا ليعقوب.جميع النفوس اربع عشرة

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************

وابن دان(1) : 2- حوشيم.
وبنو نفتالي(3) : 4- ياحصئيل -5- جوني -6- يصر -7- شلّيم.
هؤلاء بنو بلهة التي اعطاها لابان لراحيل ابنته.فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب جميع الانفس سبع

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************
جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.
وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون

******************** 


بحسبة بسيطة لهذه الاعداد  (التي ذكرها السفر) نجد ان المجموع 70 :
33 + 16 + 14 + 7 = 70 



العدد الاجمالي مطابق تماما للرقم 70 فيما عدا الاسمان الزائدان
 الاعداد التي ذكرها السفر هي 33
ولكن بعد الاسماء نجدهم 35

انقل الشرح والتفسير مرة اخرى في المداخلة القادمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> طلبى هو هل بإمكانك ان تكتب لى اسماء ابناء ليئه اللذين دخلوا الى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا لن اطلب منك ابناء زلفه او راحيل او بلهه فلندعهم جانبا قليلا فالمشكله الحقيقيه التى هى مدار هذا الموضوع هى ابناء بلهه وتذكر ان موضوعك فى الاساس عن فارص وابناه حصرون وحامول
> 
> لذلك فإنى حسما لهذه المناقشه اطلب منك ان تكتب لى اسماء ابناء ليئه الذين دخلوا مصر
> ...




واذا رجعنا الى الاسماء التي جاءت في سفر التكوين والتي افترض ان كلها تعني اشخاص دخلوا الى مصر ، وردت كما يلي :

" 8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.يعقوب وبنوه.بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
9 وبنو رأوبين حنوك وفلّو وحصرون وكرمي.
10 وبنو شمعون يموئيل ويامين وأوهد وياكين وصوحر وشأول ابن الكنعانية.
11 وبنو لاوي جرشون وقهات ومراري.
12 وبنو يهوذا عير وأونان وشيلة وفارص وزارح.واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان.وكان ابنا فارص حصرون وحامول.
13 وبنو يساكر تولاع وفوّة ويوب وشمرون.
14 وبنو زبولون سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل.
15 هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون"
(تكوين 46 : 8 – 15)

نلاحظ في هذه الاسماء مايلي :
المفروض ان يكون العدد الاجمالي لابناء يعقوب وبناته من زوجته ليئة حسب ماورد بالاعداد السابقة هو 33 نفسا 

*لاحظ اننا قمنا بوضع يعقوب ايضا ضمن هذا العدد ، وليس يعقوب فقط بل يوسف وولديه كل في مكانه *
*اذا فالاسماء المذكورة للذين دخلوا مصر والذين لم يدخلوها* ، 


******
اذا فهناك اسمان زيادة في القائمة ، واعتقد ان هذا اصبح واضحا الان ؟؟؟

اذا حصرون وحامول لم يكونا من ضمن الاسماء التي نزلت الى مصر .

ولكن قد يقول قائل لماذا حسبت عير وأونان واستثنيت حصرون وحامول ؟؟

نقول لا يمكن ان يكون العكس للاسباب الاتية :

اولا : اكتفى السفر بكتابة اسماء اولاد يعقوب فقط فيما عدا فارص الذي كتب اسم ابنيه ( حصرون وحامول) من الجيل الجديد وهذا دليل على انهم جاءوا بعد النزول الى مصر شأنهم شأن بقية احفاد يعقوب ولم يكونوا ممن نزلوا الى مصر 

ثانيا : ذكر في ( تكوين 46 : 26)" جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا."
لوحسبت الاسماء سوف توصل لنفس النتيجة ، يضاف اليهم يعقوب ويوسف وابنيه يكون المجموع الكلي ( سبعين نفسا ) كما جاء في ( تكوين 46 : 27)

ثالثا : هذا العدد البالغ 33 نفسا " هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون" ( تكوين 46 : 15)
فهو يذكر ان هذه اسماء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان ارام وليس اسماء الذين نزلوا الى ارض مصر ، فتكون الاسماء يجب ان تشمل عير وأونان ايضا .

رابعا : ان عير وأونان بالرغم انهما ماتا في ارض كنعان قبل النزول الى ارض مصر ، لكنهم لم يتم اهمال تعدادهم لاكثر من مرة بعد ذلك : راجع ( عدد 26 : 18 – 21) و ( اخبار ايام الاولى 2 : 1 – 6) ** ( راجع الهوامش اسفل الموضوع ) 

خامسا : لماذا ضم وكتب اسماء حصرون وحامول ؟؟ من الواضح أن عمر أبيهما فارص لم يكن اكثر من أربع سنوات عند النزول إلى مصر ، وتبعاً لذلك لا يمكن أن هذين الاثنين يكونان قد أتيا مع يعقوب إلى مصر ، وتفسيراً لهذا نقول أن ضم هذين الاسمين إلى تلك القائمة يرجع إلى الاصطلاح المتبع في سلاسل النسب القديمة على أساس اعتبارهما الممثلين الشرعيين اللذين حلا محل عير وأونان في رئاسة العشائر( راجع تكوين 38 : 6 – 10) *** ( راجع الهوامش اسفل الموضوع ) 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=42112&postcount=2


----------



## limo2004 (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

على رسلك يا صديقى هون على نفسك 

كل ما طلبته هو اسماء بنو ليئه الذين نزلو الى مصر
هل اكرر مره ثانيه 
كل ما طلبته هو  اسماء بنو ليئه الذين نزلوا الى مصر 

هل كلامى مفهوم ام انه لغز 

اسماء بنو ليئه الذين نزلو الى مصر

سأكتفى منك بقائمه بسيطه بأسماء الذين دخلوا الى مصر من بنو ليئه لا اريد شرحا فالشرح كما هو واضح الالتفاف حول الحقائق وقلبها الى اباطيل  لذلك ارجوا ان يكون كلامى بسيطا مفهوما 

اريد اسماء بنو ليئه الذين نزلو الى مصر   اخرج منهم من تحب ( اخرج حصرون اخرج حامول او عير واونان ) لك مطلق الحريه ولكن اعطنى قائمه بأسماء الذين نزلو الى مصر من بنو ليئه

كلامى واضح

بنو ليئه
بنو ليئه
بنو ليئه

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

اعتقد ان الرد السابق يفي بالغرض واكثر 

اقرأ يا صديقي اقرأ وخذ وقتك


----------



## limo2004 (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

كل ما فعلته يا عزيزى ان قمت بتكرار مشاركتك الاولى هنا  فهل هذا هو رد سؤالى يا عزيزى 

اخبرتك انك لو كنت صادقا  فلن تتردد فى تلبية طلبى اما ان كنت تبغى الجدل فحسب فانا اتولقع منك المراوغه  وقد كان 

اتعرف ما هى المشكله يا نيومان ؟

المشكله انك تصر على حساب عير واونان فى جملة الداخلين الى مصر رغم اعترافك بموتهم قبل هذا بسنين 

اية لغة تتكلم يا نيومان؟؟ بل بأية عقليه تفكر ؟؟

انك تذكرنى بفضيحة أصوات الموتى فى الانتخابات 

انك تحب دائما ان تكرر هذا العدد يا عزيزى فدعنى اعيده عليك 


> " 8 وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.يعقوب وبنوه


 
الذين جاءوا الى مصر
سؤال بسيط يا نيومان هل جاء عير واونان الى مصر ؟؟

ان كان جوابك بنعم  فأنا اعتذر عن وقتى الذى ضيعته فى نقاشك
اما ان كان جوابك بلا  فبأى حق تعد الموتى مع الداخلين ؟؟؟




> رابعا : ان عير وأونان بالرغم انهما ماتا في ارض كنعان قبل النزول الى ارض مصر ، لكنهم لم يتم اهمال تعدادهم لاكثر من مرة بعد ذلك : راجع ( عدد 26 : 18 – 21) و ( اخبار ايام الاولى 2 : 1 – 6)


 
الله اكبر   بأى لسان تتحدثون معاشر النصارى اناس ماتو بأعترافكم ولكنهم يعدوا مع الداخلين واناس احياء يحذفوا من قائمة الداخلين اى لغه هذه ؟

والان تعالى الى المواضع التى تستشهد بها 

سفر العدد 26
(19 ابنا يهوذا عير واونان.ومات عير واونان في ارض كنعان.
20 فكان بنو يهوذا حسب عشائرهم لشيلة عشيرة الشيليين.ولفارص عشيرة الفارصيين.ولزارح عشيرة الزارحيين.
21 وكان بنو فارص لحصرون عشيرة الحصرونيين.ولحامول عشيرة الحاموليين.
22 هذه عشائر يهوذا حسب عددهم ستة وسبعون الفا وخمس مئة)

اظن ان النص واضح فهو يحسب عشائر يهوذا اجمالا اى عدد من انجبهم يهوذا عموما وانا لا مانع لدى ان يعد ابناء يهوذا الحى منهم والميت على اعتبار ان هؤلاء هم من انجبهم يهوذا ولكن هذا شي وان يعدوا  مع الداخلين مصر فأمر اخر 

اليك هذا المثال 

لو قلت لك ان رجل لديه عشرة ابناء مات منهم اثنان وهم صغار  ثم بعد ذلك انتقل هذا الرجل وابنائه الى بيت اخر فكم عدد ابنائه الذين انتقلوا معه ؟؟؟
حسب طريقتك فى التفكير سنعد الاثنين الموتى مع العدد ونقول 10
هل هذا منطقى ؟؟؟

ان قلنا ان مجموع من انجبهم هذا الرجل فى حياته 10 فهذا صحيح ولا غبار عليه اما ان قلنا ان الذين انتقلوا معه 10 فالامر يصبح مهزله تثير الضحك .



> اذا حصرون وحامول لم يكونا من ضمن الاسماء التي نزلت الى مصر .


 بأى حق تطلق مثل هذا الحكم  دعنى اكرر الكلمه التى طالما استحدمتها فى نقاشنا حول عدد ايام المسيح فى القبر
اعطنى نص كتابى واحد يقول ان حصرون وحامول لم يكونو مع الداخلين الى مصر 
نص كتابى واحد فقط  
بالتأكيد لا يوجد والا لم لجأت لاصوات الموتى يا عزيزى .





> اعتقد ان الرد السابق يفي بالغرض واكثر
> 
> اقرأ يا صديقي اقرأ وخذ وقتك


اى رد يا عزيزى  انا لا ارى الا كوبى وبست من مشاركتك رقم 2  فأين رد سؤالى 
هل خجلت من ان تكتب القائمه يا نيومان ؟
بالتأكيد هذا هو السبب حتى لا تكون اضحوكة المنتدى حين يروك قد كتبت الموتى لسد العجز الحسابى  .  هدانا الله واياك

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> اتعرف ما هى المشكله يا نيومان ؟
> 
> المشكله انك تصر على حساب عير واونان فى جملة الداخلين الى مصر رغم اعترافك بموتهم قبل هذا بسنين
> 
> ...


 
سؤال :
هل يوسف وولديه ضمن الداخيلن الى ارض مصر ???
بالطبع لا ، لانهم كانوا في مصر بالفعل
لماذا اذا تم وضعهم في القائمة ???
لان هذه القائمة تشمل مواليد يعقوب حتى وان ماتوا قبل الدخول وحتى ان كانوا في داخل مصر وقت الدخول ، لماذا لا تقرأ ??

*****

اذا فهناك اسمان زيادة في القائمة ، واعتقد ان هذا اصبح واضحا الان ؟؟؟

اذا حصرون وحامول لم يكونا من ضمن الاسماء التي نزلت الى مصر .

ولكن قد يقول قائل لماذا حسبت عير وأونان واستثنيت حصرون وحامول ؟؟

نقول لا يمكن ان يكون العكس للاسباب الاتية :

هذا العدد البالغ 33 نفسا " هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون" ( تكوين 46 : 15)
فهو يذكر ان هذه اسماء بنو ليئة الذين *ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان ارام وليس اسماء الذين نزلوا الى ارض مصر ، فتكون الاسماء يجب ان تشمل عير وأونان ايضا .
*

 ان عير وأونان بالرغم انهما ماتا في ارض كنعان قبل النزول الى ارض مصر ، لكنهم لم يتم اهمال تعدادهم لاكثر من مرة بعد ذلك : راجع ( عدد 26 : 18 – 21) و ( اخبار ايام الاولى 2 : 1 – 6) 

 لماذا ضم وكتب اسماء حصرون وحامول ؟؟ من الواضح أن عمر أبيهما فارص لم يكن اكثر من أربع سنوات عند النزول إلى مصر ، وتبعاً لذلك لا يمكن أن هذين الاثنين يكونان قد أتيا مع يعقوب إلى مصر ، وتفسيراً لهذا نقول أن ضم هذين الاسمين إلى تلك القائمة يرجع إلى الاصطلاح المتبع في سلاسل النسب القديمة على أساس اعتبارهما الممثلين الشرعيين اللذين حلا محل عير وأونان في رئاسة العشائر( راجع تكوين 38 : 6 – 10)


----------



## limo2004 (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل نيومان

عذرا عن تغيبى بسبب سفرى ارجو المعذره

والان لنعد لموضوعنا 

لازلت تصر يا عزيزى على اخراج حصرون وحامول من العدد رغم اثباتهم فيها وتصر على ادخال عير واونان رغم موتهم قبلها بسنين لا بأس فأنا لن ارد عليك بل سأترك احد كبار علمائكم ومفسروكم يرد عليك .
اليك هذه الصوره من تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكرى التى يقوم فيها بحساب عدد الداخلين 






كما ترى يا عزيزى فالاب انطونيوس قام بعد حصرون وحامول فى حين تجاهل تما عير واونان 
انا لن اعلق اكثر يا عزيزى ويكفيك ما قاله الاب انطونيوس فكرى 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> لازلت تصر يا عزيزى على اخراج حصرون وحامول من العدد رغم اثباتهم فيها وتصر على ادخال عير واونان رغم موتهم قبلها بسنين لا بأس فأنا لن ارد عليك بل سأترك احد كبار علمائكم ومفسروكم يرد عليك .
> اليك هذه الصوره من تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكرى التى يقوم فيها بحساب عدد الداخلين
> 
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي الاخ ليمو 

انا لا اختلف مع تفسير من يقول بأن عير واونان لم يدخلا ارض مصر 

واذا قرأت مداخلاتي السابقة ، لن ترى فيها حرفا واحدا يقول بان عير واونان دخلا ارض مصر ...

ولكن هناك فرق لم تلتفت اليه ويسبب لك الخلط والغلط حتى الآن ...

عزيزي افتح مخك وذهنك معي جيدا 
سوف اكرر كلامي للمرة الاخيرة ....


القائمة التي ذكرت الاسماء ، فهي ليست اسماء الذين دخلوا ارض مصر 

ومن يريد ان يقول لي انها اسماء الذين دخلوا ارض مصر من اولاد يعقوب فليفسر لي 
لماذا جاء فيها يوسف وابنيه منسى وافرايم ، بالرغم من انهما لم يدخلا ارض مصر مع يعقوب لانهم كانوا فيها بالفعل .....

مرة اخرى :

الاسماء التي جاءت هي اسماء البنين التي ولدتهم ليئة ليعقوب في فدان آرام ، وبالطبع منهم عير واونان ...

اما عير واونان فلم يدخلا ارض مصر لانهما ماتا قبلها ...
وحصرون وحامول لم يدخلا ارض مصر لانهما لم يكونا قد جاءا الى العالم بعد ...

ولكن بحسب طريقة اليهود في تسمية العشائر ، فقد تم ذكر اسميهما بوصفهما قائدين لعشيرتيهما ...

اذا ، فهناك اسماء تم ذكرها في القائمة ، لم تدخل ارض مصر 

ولكن العدد الذي دخل ارض مصر من ابناء يعقوب هو عدد سليم تماما ...

**********

اكرر مرة اخرى ، ويارب نفهم ....

*العدد المذكور في القائمة:*

هذا العدد البالغ 33 نفسا " هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون" ( تكوين 46 : 15)

فهو يذكر ان هذه اسماء بنو ليئة الذين *ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان ارام وليس اسماء الذين نزلوا الى ارض مصر ، فتكون الاسماء يجب ان تشمل عير وأونان ايضا .

*****************

*العدد الداخل الى ارض مصر  يشمل حصرون وحامول وليس عير واونان ...*
* 
*لماذا ضم وكتب اسماء حصرون وحامول ؟؟ من الواضح أن عمر أبيهما فارص لم يكن اكثر من أربع سنوات عند النزول إلى مصر ، وتبعاً لذلك لا يمكن أن هذين الاثنين يكونان قد أتيا مع يعقوب إلى مصر ، وتفسيراً لهذا نقول أن ضم هذين الاسمين إلى تلك القائمة يرجع إلى الاصطلاح المتبع في سلاسل النسب القديمة على أساس اعتبارهما الممثلين الشرعيين اللذين حلا محل عير وأونان في رئاسة العشائر( راجع تكوين 38 : 6 – 10) 

اتمنى ان يكون الرد واضحا الان 
واتمنى ان تناقشني فيه ، وتقول لي في اي جزئية يتعارض كلامي مع كلام التفسير الذي نقلته ؟؟؟

الخلط عندك انت ، فانت تريد ان تصر على ان فارص في الرابعة من العمر كان داخلا ارض مصر مع يعقوب ومعه طفليه حصرون وحامول ...

هل بعد شرحنا الطويل ، لا زال هناك عقل سقيم يصدق الشبهة ولا يقتنع بالشرح والتفسير ؟؟؟؟؟؟
* 
*


----------



## limo2004 (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان



> هل بعد شرحنا الطويل ، لا زال هناك عقل سقيم يصدق الشبهة ولا يقتنع بالشرح والتفسير ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
طول الشرح او قصره ليس دليلا على الصدق او على العقلانيه فى التفسير بل ربما كان وسيله لتتويه الموضوع وتميعه ولى عنق النصوص كى تثبت شيئا انكره النص  ( من فمك ادينك )

انت قلت 


> فهو يذكر ان هذه اسماء بنو ليئة الذين *ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان ارام وليس اسماء الذين نزلوا الى ارض مصر ، فتكون الاسماء يجب ان تشمل عير وأونان ايضا .
> *


 
عظيم ما دام النص يتكلم عن مواليد يعقوب فى فدان ارام وذكر حصرون وحامول فيه ففيه الدليل على كونهم ولدوا فى فدان ارام  
وان كان ما تقوله صحيحا من انهم لم يكونو ضمن الداخلين الى مصر بل ولدوا فى مصر بعد ذلك فقل لى لماذا لم يشير النص الى هذا كما فعل فى حالة يوسف ومنسى وافرايم 



> 19 ابنا راحيل امرأة يعقوب يوسف وبنيامين.
> 20 وولد ليوسف في ارض مصر منسّى وافرايم اللذان ولدتهما له اسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن أون.


 
فهنا نبه على كون منسى وافرايم  من مواليد مصر .  فلماذا لم يفعل المثل مع حصرون وحامول ؟؟؟

ونعود الان الى تفسير الاب انطونيوس 

لو لاحظت ستجد ان الاب يعد حصرون وحامول مع الداخلين وهذا يعنى انهم دخلوا مصر بالفعل لا كما قلت فى حين انه اخرج عير واونان من العدد لا كما قلت انت انه يجب عدهم حتى وان كانو موتى . والان مشكلتك ليست معى انا يا عزيزى بل واحد من كبار مفسريكم وعليك الان الاعتراف بأحد امرين اما خطأك او خطأ الاب انطونيوس .

وارى انك تراجعت عن كلامك السابق ونقدته كله بسطر واحد


> *العدد الداخل الى ارض مصر يشمل حصرون وحامول وليس عير واونان ...*


 
اشكرك على اعترافك يا عزيزى .

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> عظيم ما دام النص يتكلم عن مواليد يعقوب فى فدان ارام وذكر حصرون وحامول فيه ففيه الدليل على كونهم ولدوا فى فدان ارام
> وان كان ما تقوله صحيحا من انهم لم يكونو ضمن الداخلين الى مصر بل ولدوا فى مصر بعد ذلك فقل لى لماذا لم يشير النص الى هذا كما فعل فى حالة يوسف ومنسى وافرايم




لقد ذكر النص صراحة ما تطلبه ، واقرأ معي :

" هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون" ( تكوين 46 : 15)




> فهنا نبه على كون منسى وافرايم من مواليد مصر . فلماذا لم يفعل المثل مع حصرون وحامول ؟؟؟




هل حصرون وحامول ولدتهم ليئة في فدان آرام ؟؟؟
ام عير واونان ؟؟؟

اكتب لي مواليد ليئة في فدان آرام

اترك لك الجواب ...



> ونعود الان الى تفسير الاب انطونيوس
> 
> لو لاحظت ستجد ان الاب يعد حصرون وحامول مع الداخلين وهذا يعنى انهم دخلوا مصر بالفعل لا كما قلت فى حين انه اخرج عير واونان من العدد لا كما قلت انت انه يجب عدهم حتى وان كانو موتى . والان مشكلتك ليست معى انا يا عزيزى بل واحد من كبار مفسريكم وعليك الان الاعتراف بأحد امرين اما خطأك او خطأ الاب انطونيوس .




بالعقل يا استاذ يا صاحب العقل 

اذا كان فارص عمره اربع سنوات في ذلك الوقت 
فهل كان لديه ولدين ( حصرون وحامول ) ؟؟؟؟؟

ايهما اقرب الى العقل في قبول التفسير ؟؟؟

اترك للقاريء المحايد الجواب 
حيث انه يبدو انك مصّر على الجواب ( عنزة ولو طارت ) كما يقول الاخوة في الشام ...



> وارى انك تراجعت عن كلامك السابق ونقدته كله بسطر واحد




اكتب لي بالقص واللصق والاشارة الى ارقام المداخلات 
ما تثبت بي انني تراجعت عن كلامي السابق !!!!!!

ان كلامي واضح من اول مداخلة وحتى الان اقرأه يا اخي 
ودعك من التعصب الاعمى ، واعترف بالخطأ 
فالاعتراف بالخطأ شجاعة وليست نقيصة ...

مع تحياتي 
اشكرك على اعترافك يا عزيزى .

تحياتى[/quote]


----------



## limo2004 (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الله اكبر ... الله اكبر .... الله اكبر ... الله اكبر

العزيز نيومان 
تقول


> هل حصرون وحامول ولدتهم ليئة في فدان آرام ؟؟؟
> ام عير واونان ؟؟؟


الاربعه من مواليد فدان ارام كما اقر بذلك النص يا عزيزى ام انك لا تعرف القراءه
" هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون" ( تكوين 46 : 15)
وذكر فى جملة ابناء ليئه ( حصرون وحامول ) وكذلك ( عير واونان )

وان كان لديك رأى اخر  فإنى اتحداك تحدى علنى ان تعطينى نص كتابى واحد 

فقط نص واحد يقول ان حصرون وحامول ليسوا من مواليد فدان ارام بل من مواليد مصر .

تقول 


> بالعقل يا استاذ يا صاحب العقل
> 
> اذا كان فارص عمره اربع سنوات في ذلك الوقت
> فهل كان لديه ولدين ( حصرون وحامول ) ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
هذا الكلام لا يوجه لى يا عزيزى بل يوجه لكتابك فهذه مشكلتك انت لا مشكلتى وتوجه ايضا الى الاب انطونيوس فكرى الذى عدهم كما اثبت لك ولكنك لم تعلق ولا اعلم سببا لذلك الا الفشل .

وتقول


> اكتب لي بالقص واللصق والاشارة الى ارقام المداخلات
> ما تثبت بي انني تراجعت عن كلامي السابق !!!!!!


 
ان موضوعك فى الاساس يا عزيزى قائم على اقصاء حصرون من العدد وادخال عير واونان بدلا منهم ويمكنك مراجعة مشاركتك رقم 2 وانت ادرى منى بما كتبت 
 الست انت القائل


> اذا حصرون وحامول لم يكونا من ضمن الاسماء التي نزلت الى مصر .
> 
> 
> ولكن قد يقول قائل لماذا حسبت عير وأونان واستثنيت حصرون وحامول ؟؟
> ...


ثم اخذت حضرتك فى تعداد اسبابك فأرجع اليها 

ولكنك عدت وتراجعت عن هذا بسطر واحد 


> *العدد الداخل الى ارض مصر يشمل حصرون وحامول وليس عير واونان ...*


هاه هل وضح المقصود ؟؟؟؟

تقول


> ودعك من التعصب الاعمى ، واعترف بالخطأ
> فالاعتراف بالخطأ شجاعة وليست نقيصة ...


 
ارجوا ان توجه هذه النصيحه لنفسك يا عزيزى فأنت احوج الناس اليها 

هداك الله 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الاربعه من مواليد فدان ارام كما اقر بذلك النص يا عزيزى ام انك لا تعرف القراءه
> " هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون" ( تكوين 46 : 15)
> وذكر فى جملة ابناء ليئه ( حصرون وحامول ) وكذلك ( عير واونان )
> 
> ...


 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=43311&postcount=22


المجموعة الاولى الاستفتاحية كانت ( لبنو ليئة) 
وهنا اصبح يعقوب بوصفه رب هذه الاسرة 
تم ضم عدده مع المجموعة الاولى 
والتي تنتهي بالرقم 33 



وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.
1 - يعقوب وبنوه.
2- بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
وبنو رأوبين(2) : 3- حنوك - 4 - فلّو - 5- حصرون - 6- كرمي.
وبنو 7- شمعون(7) : 8- يموئيل - 9 - يامين - 10 - أوهد -11- ياكين -12- صوحر -13- شأول ابن الكنعانية.
وبنو لاوي(14) : 15 - جرشون -16- قهات -17- مراري.
وبنو يهوذا (18) : 19- عير -20- أونان -21- شيلة -22- فارص -23- زارح.*واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان*.وكان ابنا فارص(22) -24 - حصرون -25 - حامول.
وبنو يساكر (26) : 27- تولاع -28- فوّة - 29- يوب -30- شمرون.
وبنو زبولون (31) : 32 - سارد -33- إيلون -34- ياحلئيل.
هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته (35) .جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون : 

**********
*هنا العدد يقول ان هناك اسمان زائدان *

لكي يستقيم العدد نعتبر اسمين ولدتهما ليئة
من هما :
عير واونان ( ام) حصرون وحامول ???


----------



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

صدقنى انا معجب بك جدا فأنا لم ارى فى حياتى من هو مصر على الضلال مثلك وهذه موهبه اعتقد انك حريص على ثقلها  ربنا يوفقك 

عدنا مره ثانيه لعد يعقوب مع ابناء ليئه بالرغم من ان النص يقول 


> نفوس بنيه وبناته


 
فأين يعقوب هاهنا ؟؟؟


> ثلاث وثلاثون


 
هذا الرقم خاطئ يا عزيزى  فأبناء ليئه 34  والخطأ  واضح ولقد اعترف به كثير من علماء الكتاب المقدس وامثال هذه الاخطاء الحسابيه اكثر من ان يحصى فى كتابك المقدس فلماذا تستغرب وقوع الخطأ يا عزيزى ؟؟؟؟

وتنهى كلامك بالسؤال التقليدى 


> عير واونان ( ام) حصرون وحامول ???


 
قلت لك انى لن اجيبك بل سأدع علمائك يجيبون 





لقد اختار عالمكم الجليل ( حصرون وحامول ) ورفض ( عير واونان ) وانا معه فإن اصريت على تخطيئى فأنت تخطئ علمك الكبير وساعتها تستحق ان يطلق عليك القس منيس عبد النور
( قال المعترض غير المؤمن )

ودعنى اعيد عليك التحدى الذى طرحته

اتحداك ان تأتينى بنص كتابى واحد يقول ان حصرون وحامول لم يولدوا فى فدان ارام بل ولدوا فى مصر  .
والا فأعلن فشلك وكفى مضيعة للوقت

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> ودعنى اعيد عليك التحدى الذى طرحته
> 
> اتحداك ان تأتينى بنص كتابى واحد يقول ان حصرون وحامول لم يولدوا فى فدان ارام بل ولدوا فى مصر .
> والا فأعلن فشلك وكفى مضيعة للوقت


 
يا اخ ليمو ارقام 
كن على مستوى التحدي الذي تعلنه 
واجب عن السؤال بطريقة واضحة 
تدل على انك تقرأ ما اكتبه لك ...


تعال ننتهي من اعتراض واحد في الوقت الواحد 

انت سألت عن اثبات ان حصرون وحامول لم تلدهما ليئة في فدان آرام ...

تعال نحسبها تاني 

العدد الاجمالي للاسماء المفترض ان يكون 70 

اطرح منهم يعقوب والاخرين يتبقى 32

اكتب الاسماء سوف تجد اسمين زائدين لاولاد ليئة التي ولدتهم في فدان آرام 

هل تعتقد ان الاسمان الزائدان هما :

حصرون وحامول 

عير واونان 


في انتظار اجابة مباشرة عن هذا السؤال ، ثم نستكمل باقي الحسابات لمن دخل ومن لم يدخل ارض مصر ....

في انتظارك يا عزيزي


----------



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

انا لا ادرى عما تسأل هل كان كلامى غير وضح ام اننى اقول الالغاز عد الى مشاركاتى ستجد ما تريد


> اكتب الاسماء سوف تجد اسمين زائدين لاولاد ليئة التي ولدتهم في فدان آرام


خطأ يا عزيزى فهناك اسم واحد زائد وليس اسمين الا لو جمعنا معهم يعقوب على اعتبار انه من ابناء ليئه وهذا مما لا يقول به عاقل ان يعد الاب مع ابنائه ثم يقال ( ابناء ليئه )
ارجع الى العدد مره ثانيه وعد الابناء 


> 1- رأوبين 2- حنوك 3- فلو 4- حصرون 5- كرمى 6- شمعون 7- يموئيل 8- يامين
> 9- أوهد 10 - ياكين 11- صوحر 12- شاول 13 - لاوى 14- جرشون 15- قهات 16- مرارى
> 17- يهوذا 18- عير 19- اونان 20- شيلة 21- فارص 22- زارح 23 - حصرون 24- حامول
> 25- يساكر 26- تولاع 27- فوه 28- يوب 29- شمرون 30- زبولون 31- سارد
> 32- ايلون 33- ياحلئيل 34- دينة


 
هل لاحظت انهم 34 وليسوا  33 او 35 ؟؟؟؟

وتقول


> هل تعتقد ان الاسمان الزائدان هما :
> 
> حصرون وحامول
> 
> عير واونان


 
هذه ليست مشكلتى انا بل مشكلتك انت فالنص صريح فى ان حصرون وحامول وعير واونان من مواليد فدان ارام 
" هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته.جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون" ( تكوين 46 : 15)

هذا نص كتابى صريح  فماذا تريد اكثر من هذا ؟؟؟
اما عن محاولاتك الحلزونيه فى الحساب لاخراج الاحياء وادخال الموتى كى تظبط حسبتك فهذا كلام لا قيمة له مع النص الكتابى الواضح

النص الكتابى لا يعارض الا بنص كتابى . فهل لديك نص كتابى واحد يعارض هذا النص ؟؟

ثم انك لا تزال تتهرب من السؤال الذى سألته لك مرتين وها انا اكرره للمره الثالثه 

ما رأيك فى حساب الاب انطونيوس فكرى لحصرون وحامول مع الداخلين واستبعاده لعير واونان  هل كان محقا ام كان مخطئا ؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو ان ترد عليه هذه المره ولا تتجاهله مثل كل مره .

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل نيومان
> 
> انا لا ادرى عما تسأل هل كان كلامى غير وضح ام اننى اقول الالغاز عد الى مشاركاتى ستجد ما تريد
> 
> ...




انتظر يا اخ ليمو ارقام 

يبدو اننا نصاب هنا بالتخلف الى الخلف في المداخلات 

كنت اعتقد اننا انتهينا من موضوع العد ، ولكن يبدو انك لم تلتفت الى الدرس السابق 
يا مدرس الرياضيات ، يامن قمت بتنصيب نفسك مدرس رياضيات ومشي معي خطوة خطوة 
لماذا لم تفهمها حتى الان ؟؟؟؟

تعال معي لنرى عدد ابناء ليئة ، هل يزيد اسمان  ام  اسم واحد ...

قلنا ان العدد الاجمالي 70 اسم 
هذه العدد يشتمل على يعقوب ويوسف وولديه ، والاخرون ...

تعال نحسبها 


تعال نعدهم معا :


المجموعة الاولى الاستفتاحية كانت ( لبنو ليئة) 
وهنا اصبح يعقوب بوصفه رب هذه الاسرة 
تم ضم عدده مع المجموعة الاولى 
والتي تنتهي بالرقم 33 



وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.
1 - يعقوب وبنوه.
2- بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
وبنو رأوبين(2) : 3- حنوك - 4 - فلّو - 5- حصرون - 6- كرمي.
وبنو 7- شمعون(7) : 8- يموئيل - 9 - يامين - 10 - أوهد -11- ياكين -12- صوحر -13- شأول ابن الكنعانية.
وبنو لاوي(14) : 15 - جرشون -16- قهات -17- مراري.
وبنو يهوذا (18) : 19- عير -20- أونان -21- شيلة -22- فارص -23- زارح.*واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان*.وكان ابنا فارص(22) -24 - حصرون -25 - حامول.
وبنو يساكر (26) : 27- تولاع -28- فوّة - 29- يوب -30- شمرون.
وبنو زبولون (31) : 32 - سارد -33- إيلون -34- ياحلئيل.
هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته (35) .جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون : 

**********
*هنا العدد يقول ان هناك اسمان زائدان *
*سوف اذكر الشرح بعد الانتهاء من العدد الكامل*
**********

وبنو جاد (1) : 2- صفيون -3- حجي -4- شوني -5- اصبون -6- عيري -7- ارودي -8- أرئيلي.
وبنو اشير (9) : 10- يمنة -11- يشوة -12- يشوي -13- بريعة -14- سارح هي اختهم.وابنا بريعة (14) : 15- حابر - 16- ملكيئيل.
هؤلاء بنو زلفة التي اعطاها لابان لليئة ابنته.فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب ست عشرة نفسا

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************

ابنا راحيل امرأة يعقوب : 1- يوسف -2- بنيامين.
وولد ليوسف(1) في ارض مصر : 3- منسّى -4- افرايم اللذان ولدتهما له اسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن أون.
وبنو بنيامين(2) : 5- بالع -6- باكر -7- أشبيل -8- جيرا -9- نعمان -10- إيحي -11- روش -12- مفّيم -13- حفّيم - 14- أرد.
هؤلاء بنو راحيل الذين ولدوا ليعقوب.جميع النفوس اربع عشرة

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************

وابن دان(1) : 2- حوشيم.
وبنو نفتالي(3) : 4- ياحصئيل -5- جوني -6- يصر -7- شلّيم.
هؤلاء بنو بلهة التي اعطاها لابان لراحيل ابنته.فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب جميع الانفس سبع

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************
جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.
وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون

******************** 


بحسبة بسيطة لهذه الاعداد (التي ذكرها السفر) نجد ان المجموع 70 :
33 + 16 + 14 + 7 = 70 


مما سبق فان يعقوب محسوب في هذه القائمة ودخل تعداده ضمن المجموعة الاولى ...


العدد الاجمالي مطابق تماما للرقم 70 فيما عدا الاسمان الزائدان
الاعداد التي ذكرها السفر هي 33
ولكن بعد الاسماء نجدهم 35


هل هما اسمان زائدان ام اسم واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

هل نقل المشاركات السابقه هو ما سيكفل لك الاقناع ؟؟؟

عزيزى ان حجتك ضاحده ولا يلتفت الى ما تقول مع صريح النصوص واقوال العلماء المعتبرين لدى كنيستك 
ولقد سألتك ثلاث مرات ولكنك تصر على التجاهل على امل ان انسى 

ما رأيك فى حساب الاب انطونيوس فكرى لحصرون وحامول مع الداخلين واستبعاده لعير واونان هل كان محقا ام كان مخطئا ؟؟؟؟؟

ولكنك تتحاشى الرد على السؤال لانك بين نارين 
اما ان توافق الاب على حسابه وفى هذه الحاله فعليك ان تعترف بخطأك 
وتتفضل بحذف ردك البديع 
او ان تخالف الاب وقى هذه الحاله يكون اتهام صريح منك للاب بقلة العلم بجوار علمك انت ايها الجهبذ

والان اى الخيارين تختار يا عزيزى ؟؟؟

لا يهم فأنا اعرف انك لن ترد بل ربما نقلت لنا مشاركه اخرى لك حتى تتوه الموضوع ولا بأس فواضح لكل ذى بصر مدى تهاوى حججك وضعف منطقك وفشلك الزريع ولله الحمد والمنه 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي السابق اولا ، وبعدها سوف تكتشف مرة اخرى ان ردي لا يتعارض مع حساب الاب انطونيوس فكرى 

*****

بحسبة بسيطة لهذه الاعداد (التي ذكرها السفر) نجد ان المجموع 70 :
33 + 16 + 14 + 7 = 70 


مما سبق فان يعقوب محسوب في هذه القائمة ودخل تعداده ضمن المجموعة الاولى ...


العدد الاجمالي مطابق تماما للرقم 70 فيما عدا الاسمان الزائدان
الاعداد التي ذكرها السفر هي 33
ولكن بعد الاسماء نجدهم 35


هل هما اسمان زائدان ام اسم واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*****

العدد الاجمالي للاسماء المفترض ان يكون 70 

اطرح منهم يعقوب والاخرين يتبقى 32

اكتب الاسماء سوف تجد اسمين زائدين لاولاد ليئة التي ولدتهم في فدان آرام 

هل تعتقد ان الاسمان الزائدان هما :

حصرون وحامول 

عير واونان 


في انتظار اجابة مباشرة عن هذا السؤال ، ثم نستكمل باقي الحسابات لمن دخل ومن لم يدخل ارض مصر ....

في انتظارك يا عزيزي


----------



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

ارى اننا اطلنا فى هذا الموضوع لدرجة الاملال حتى ان المشاركات تبدوا انها تعاد مره اخرى 

انت ذكرت ادلتك وحججك وقمت انا بالرد عليها بالادله والحجج وانا ارى ان ماذكرته كافى وزياده لتفنيد موضوعك من اساسه ولكنك لا تزال مصرا على ما تقول  لذلك فإنى اقترح ان نترك الحكم لمن يقرأ الموضوع فأنت ذكرت ما عندك وانا ذكرت ما عندى والامر متروك لقارئ النقاش ليحكم بنفسه .

فالاستمرار اكثر من هذا سيجعل الموضوع غايه فى الاملال على القارئ وانا ارى ان هناك مشاركات تكررت اكثر من مره مما يعنى اننا ندور فى حلقه مفرغه .

لذلك فإنى سأنتظر ردود القراء ان كانت هناك ردود لنرى ما وصلت اليه المناظره فى قلوب وعقول القراء ما رايك يا عزيزى ؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل ليمو 

يبدو اننا وصلنا الى نقطة احرجتك ، وبدأت تقلق وتريد الانسحاب من الحوار 
وقد قاربنا على نهاية الخطوة الحاسمة ...

مرة اخرى ، اكرر سؤالي 

العدد الاجمالي هو 70 اسما متضمنا اسماء يعقوب ويوسف وولديه 

قم بحصر الاسماء كلها ، واطرح اولاد النساء عدا ليئة ، سوف نصل الى عدد اولاد ليئة 

سيظل العدد المكتوب اكثر من عدد الاسماء باسمين 

لازلت اكرر سؤالي 

من هما اولاد ليئة التي ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان آرام 

عير واونان 
ام 
حصرون وحامول ..

دعني اذكرك اننا نرد على سؤالك ، لماذا احسب عير واونان اولاد ليئة ، وليس حصرون وحامول 

في انتظار ردك


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان


> يبدو اننا وصلنا الى نقطة احرجتك ، وبدأت تقلق وتريد الانسحاب من الحوار


 
اذا كان طلبى بالتوقف عن الجدل لفتره لمعرفة ردود الافعال على المناقشه يعتبر فى نظرك انسحاب فاسمح لى ان اعتذر عن طلبى واسحبه وانا مستمر فى نقاشك حتى يهلك احدنا 

تقول يا عزيزى 


> العدد الاجمالي هو 70 اسما متضمنا اسماء يعقوب ويوسف وولديه


 
وانا اقول لك بل العدد 71  وليس 70

ابناء ليئه 33 + ابناء زلفه 16 + ابناء راحيل 14 + ابناء بلهه 7 + يعقوب 1 = 71 

والخطأ على ما يبدوا هو خطأ فى الجمع من احد النساخ  تذكر يا عزيزى انك انت من اقر بوجود اخطاء النساخ


> اذا واضح ان عمره كان 22 سنه ، وليس 42 سنة
> والخطأ هو خطأ النسّاخ


 
واليك دليل اخر على الخطأ فى حساب العدد هنا
فى سفر اعمال الرس الاصحاح السابع
14فاَستدعى يوسُفُ أباهُ يَعقوبَ وجميعَ عَشيرَتِهِ، وكانوا خَمسةً وسَبعينَ شَخصًا.

فهل كانو 70 ام 71 ام 75 

انت تحاول بكل الطرق التوفيق فى الجمع بإضافة يعقوب الى عدد ابناء ليئه واخراج حصرون وحامول من العدد وادخال عير واونان ( الموتى ) فى العدد كل هذا لتظبط الحسبه بالرغم من ان النص نفسه ضحية خطأ الناسخ الذى يبدوا انه كانت تنقصه اله حاسبه .



> من هما اولاد ليئة التي ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان آرام
> 
> عير واونان
> ام
> حصرون وحامول ..


 
اعتقد اننى اجبتك اكثر من ثلاث مرات على هذا السؤال وربما لم تكن تقرأ الردود لذلك لم تنتبه له 

فأعيد عليك .
8وهذِهِ أسماءُ بَني يعقوبَ الذينَ جاؤوا إلى مِصْرَ: رَأوبينُ بِكْرُ يعقوبَ، 9وبَنو رَأوبينَ: حَنوكُ وفَلّو وحصرونُ وكَرمي، 10بَنو شِمعونَ: يَمُوئِيلُ ويامينُ وأوهَدُ وياكينُ وصُوحَرُ وشأُولُ اَبنُ الكنعانِّيةِ، 11وبَنو لاوي: جرشُونُ وقَهاتُ ومَراري، 12وبَنو يَهوذا عِيرُ وأُونانُ اللَّذانِ ماتا في أرضِ كنعانَ وشِيلَةُ وفارَصُ وزارَحُ ، واَبنا فارَصَ: حصرونُ وحامولُ، 13وبَنو يسَّاكرَ: تولاعُ وفُوَّةُ ويُوبُ وشِمرُونُ، 14وبَنو زبولونَ: سارَدُ وإِيلونُ وياحَلْئيلُ. 15هؤلاءِ بَنو لَيئةَ الذينَ ولَدَتْهم لِيعقوبَ في فدان أرامَ معَ دينَةَ اَبنَتِهِ، وجميعُهُم ثَلاثةٌ وثلاثونَ نفْسًا. 

النص عد ابناء ليئه فذكر منهم ( عير واونان وحصرون وحامول )
ثم ختم النص بقوله
15هؤلاءِ بَنو لَيئةَ الذينَ ولَدَتْهم لِيعقوبَ في فدان أرامَ معَ دينَةَ اَبنَتِهِ، 

فعلم من النص ان الاربعه ( عير اونان حصرون حامول ) كلهم من مواليد فدان ارام .
هل عرفت اجابة سؤالك ؟؟؟

والان ان كان لديك ما يعارض هذا الكلام بالنص الكتابى واعيد واكرر
النص الكتابى
النص الكتابى
النص الكتابى 
فاهلا بك 
اما لو استمريت فى معاضة النصوص الصريحه بمجرد الرأى والطرق الحلزونيه فى الجمع فهذا ليس له اى اعتبار ولا قيمه ويمكنك ان تحتفظ به لنفسك .

ملحوظه
----------
اذا كان لك اعتراض على موضوع اخطاء النساخ فى عمليات الجمع فبإمكانى اعطائك ما تشاء من امثله تؤكد وقوع النساخ فى خطأ الجمع فى العديد من المواقع ( خساره ان الاله الحاسبه لم تكن اخترعت )

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

واضح ان الاخ ليمو ارقام 
اصبح تائها وغير قادر حتى على القراءة والتحليل ...



> واليك دليل اخر على الخطأ فى حساب العدد هنا
> فى سفر اعمال الرس الاصحاح السابع
> 14فاَستدعى يوسُفُ أباهُ يَعقوبَ وجميعَ عَشيرَتِهِ، وكانوا خَمسةً وسَبعينَ شَخصًا.
> 
> فهل كانو 70 ام 71 ام 75




هنا العدد يقول ( وجميع عشيرته ) اي متضمنا النساء ...

عزيزي لماذا تحاول جعل الامر صعبا عليك ؟؟؟

اليك القائمة المذكورة في سفر التكوين مرة اخرى 
لقد وضعت لك بجانب كل اسم رقم 
اقرأها وقل لي هل يعقوب ويوسف وابنيه متضمنين في هذا العدد ؟؟؟؟
كم عدد ابناء ليئة المذكورين بالاسماء والعدد النهائي المكتوب ( بعد استثناء جميع الاعداد الاخرى ، من المجموع النهائي 70) 
اذا اردت ان تقول ان عدد ابناء ليئة هم 33 ، وليس يعقوب معدودا في هذا العدد 
فقل لي اين يمكن ان نحسب عدد يعقوب ضمن ال 70 اسما المذكورين والمكتوبين ؟؟؟؟

واخيرا اجب عن سؤالك انت 
ابناء ليئة التي ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان آرام 
كانوا الاسماء المذكورة مضافا اليها 
عير واونان 
ام 
حصرون وحامول ؟؟؟؟؟


في انتظار اجابة مباشرة 


بحسبة بسيطة لهذه الاعداد (التي ذكرها السفر) نجد ان المجموع 70 :
33 + 16 + 14 + 7 = 70 


مما سبق فان يعقوب محسوب في هذه القائمة ودخل تعداده ضمن المجموعة الاولى ...


العدد الاجمالي مطابق تماما للرقم 70 فيما عدا الاسمان الزائدان
الاعداد التي ذكرها السفر هي 33
ولكن بعد الاسماء نجدهم 35


هل هما اسمان زائدان ام اسم واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*****

العدد الاجمالي للاسماء المفترض ان يكون 70 

اطرح منهم يعقوب والاخرين يتبقى 32

اكتب الاسماء سوف تجد اسمين زائدين لاولاد ليئة التي ولدتهم في فدان آرام 

هل تعتقد ان الاسمان الزائدان هما :

حصرون وحامول 

عير واونان


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

تقول 


> واضح ان الاخ ليمو ارقام
> اصبح تائها وغير قادر حتى على القراءة والتحليل ...


 
يبدوا انك تسرعت فى الحكم على يا عزيزى  ولكنى سأسامحك وابدأ بشرح ما قصدته فى مشاركتى السابقه

عدد بنى اسرائيل الداخلين الى مصر 

يوجد لدينا ثلاث روايات مختلفين فى الكتاب المقدس عن هذا العدد نبدأ بتبيانهم 

*العدد 70*


دليل ذلك نص التكوين
(جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون)


*العدد 71* 

دليل ذلك ما ورد فى سفر الخروج
(
وكانت جميع نفوس الخارجين من صلب يعقوب سبعين نفسا )
الاصحاح 1 عدد5
النص صريح فى كون ابناء يعقوب الخارجين من صلبه 70 وبإضافة يعقوب
يكون العدد 71 

العدد 75

دليل ذلك ما ورد فى سفر الاعمال 

14فاَستدعى يوسُفُ أباهُ يَعقوبَ وجميعَ عَشيرَتِهِ، وكانوا خَمسةً وسَبعينَ شَخصًا.


ولقد قلت فى منتهى البساطه


> هنا العدد يقول ( وجميع عشيرته ) اي متضمنا النساء ...
> 
> عزيزي لماذا تحاول جعل الامر صعبا عليك ؟؟؟


 
*عزيزى انت من جعل الامر صعب عليك   فأن قولك *



> هنا العدد يقول ( وجميع عشيرته ) اي متضمنا النساء


 
*هو اغرب تفسير ممكن  وذلك لسبب رأيسى *

*ان عدد الابناء الذكور ليعقوب  غير يوسف ومنسى وافرايم 64 ذكر  **نص التكوين يقول *

جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.

ولو طرحنا دينه ابنة ليئه وسارح ابنة زلفه  يكون عدد الذكور 64

وعلى حسابك فالخمسه الزائدون هم النساء اى نساء بنى يعقوب
معنى هذا ان هناك 59 من ابناء يعقوب كانوا بدون نساء عند دخولهم ارض مصر    هل هذا يعقل يا عزيزى نيومان

ام تراهم تزوجوا من المصريين واختلطت دمائهم بدماء المصريون فصاروا عائله واحده   انت تعرف ان هذا لم يحدث فبنى اسرائيل هم اكثر الناس حرصا على نقاء سلالتهم من الدماء الامميه .

هل لازلت مصرا على كون الخمسه الزياده هم النساء يا عزيزى نيومان

فعلا ( ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى ابصارهم وعلى اسماعهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم  )

 


تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

يا عزيزي
انت لا زلت تخلط بين قائمة اولاد يعقوب من زوجاته ، وبين قائمة الداخلين الى ارض مصر
القائمة التي امامنا والتي اعتمد عليها مؤلف الشبهة ليست للداخلين الى ارض مصر :
فيها يوسف وولديه وكذا اسماء فارص وولديه 
ولذلك دعنا ننتهي من التساؤل الاول :
هل حصرون وحامول ولدتهم ليئة في فدان آرام ؟؟؟
*ام عير واونان ؟؟؟*




> جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.





> ولو طرحنا دينه ابنة ليئه وسارح ابنة زلفه يكون عدد الذكور 64


 
ولماذا نطرح دينة او زلفة
هل هن بناته ام من نساء بنيه ???
واضح ان الامور كلها ملخبطة عندك !!!
تعال لو سمحت نعدهم من القائمة الكبيرة معا
ال 70 اسم 






> وعلى حسابك فالخمسه الزائدون هم النساء اى نساء بنى يعقوب
> معنى هذا ان هناك 59 من ابناء يعقوب كانوا بدون نساء عند دخولهم ارض مصر هل هذا يعقل يا عزيزى نيومان
> 
> ام تراهم تزوجوا من المصريين واختلطت دمائهم بدماء المصريون فصاروا عائله واحده انت تعرف ان هذا لم يحدث فبنى اسرائيل هم اكثر الناس حرصا على نقاء سلالتهم من الدماء الامميه .
> ...




الرد بسيط 
العدد الداخل من بنيه (عدا نساء بنيه) 66
الفرق هو نساء بنيه
75 - 66 = 9 
لم يكن اولاده الاحد عشرا متزوجين 
بنيامين الصغير احدهم




> فعلا ( ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى ابصارهم وعلى اسماعهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم )


----------



## limo2004 (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان 

والله الذى لا اله غيره لقد اجبت على تسأولك هذا اكثر من لا مرات ام انك لم تقرأ ولا حرف مما اكتبه
اليك الاجابه من مشاركاتى السابقه


> اعتقد اننى اجبتك اكثر من ثلاث مرات على هذا السؤال وربما لم تكن تقرأ الردود لذلك لم تنتبه له
> 
> فأعيد عليك .
> 8وهذِهِ أسماءُ بَني يعقوبَ الذينَ جاؤوا إلى مِصْرَ: رَأوبينُ بِكْرُ يعقوبَ، 9وبَنو رَأوبينَ: حَنوكُ وفَلّو وحصرونُ وكَرمي، 10بَنو شِمعونَ: يَمُوئِيلُ ويامينُ وأوهَدُ وياكينُ وصُوحَرُ وشأُولُ اَبنُ الكنعانِّيةِ، 11وبَنو لاوي: جرشُونُ وقَهاتُ ومَراري، 12وبَنو يَهوذا عِيرُ وأُونانُ اللَّذانِ ماتا في أرضِ كنعانَ وشِيلَةُ وفارَصُ وزارَحُ ، واَبنا فارَصَ: حصرونُ وحامولُ، 13وبَنو يسَّاكرَ: تولاعُ وفُوَّةُ ويُوبُ وشِمرُونُ، 14وبَنو زبولونَ: سارَدُ وإِيلونُ وياحَلْئيلُ. 15هؤلاءِ بَنو لَيئةَ الذينَ ولَدَتْهم لِيعقوبَ في فدان أرامَ معَ دينَةَ اَبنَتِهِ، وجميعُهُم ثَلاثةٌ وثلاثونَ نفْسًا.
> ...


 
وخلاصة الاجابه نعم حصرون وحامول من مواليد فدان ارام وكذلك عير واونان

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

يا عزيزي
انت لا زلت تخلط بين قائمة اولاد يعقوب من زوجاته ، وبين قائمة الداخلين الى ارض مصر
القائمة التي امامنا والتي اعتمد عليها مؤلف الشبهة ليست للداخلين الى ارض مصر :
فيها يوسف وولديه وكذا اسماء فارص وولديه 
ولذلك دعنا ننتهي من التساؤل الاول :
هل حصرون وحامول ولدتهم ليئة في فدان آرام ؟؟؟
*ام عير واونان ؟؟؟*


إقتباس:
جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا. 
إقتباس:
ولو طرحنا دينه ابنة ليئه وسارح ابنة زلفه يكون عدد الذكور 64


ولماذا نطرح دينة او زلفة
هل هن بناته ام من نساء بنيه ???
واضح ان الامور كلها ملخبطة عندك !!!
تعال لو سمحت نعدهم من القائمة الكبيرة معا
ال 70 اسم 




إقتباس:
وعلى حسابك فالخمسه الزائدون هم النساء اى نساء بنى يعقوب
معنى هذا ان هناك 59 من ابناء يعقوب كانوا بدون نساء عند دخولهم ارض مصر هل هذا يعقل يا عزيزى نيومان

ام تراهم تزوجوا من المصريين واختلطت دمائهم بدماء المصريون فصاروا عائله واحده انت تعرف ان هذا لم يحدث فبنى اسرائيل هم اكثر الناس حرصا على نقاء سلالتهم من الدماء الامميه .

هل لازلت مصرا على كون الخمسه الزياده هم النساء يا عزيزى نيومان

فعلا ( ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى ابصارهم وعلى اسماعهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم )





الرد بسيط 
العدد الداخل من بنيه (عدا نساء بنيه) 66
الفرق هو نساء بنيه
75 - 66 = 9 
لم يكن اولاده الاحد عشرا متزوجين 
بنيامين الصغير احدهم


إقتباس:

فعلا ( ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى ابصارهم وعلى اسماعهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم )

 



			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> وخلاصة الاجابه نعم حصرون وحامول من مواليد فدان ارام وكذلك عير واونان


 
جميل هناك اسمان يزيدان عن العدد 
اسمان وضعا للتوضيح وليس للقول بانهما من مواليد فدان ارام
اسمان من موايد ليئة وليس من  احفادها
من هما :
عير واونان
ام
حصرون وحامول ??

واضح ان الامور كلها ملخبطة عندك !!!
تعال لو سمحت نعدهم من القائمة الكبيرة معا
ال 70 اسم


----------



## limo2004 (20 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

اولا  احب لفت نظرك الى انك تجاهلت هذه النقطه 


> *العدد 71*
> 
> دليل ذلك ما ورد فى سفر الخروج
> (
> ...


 


> جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.
> إقتباس:
> ولو طرحنا دينه ابنة ليئه وسارح ابنة زلفه يكون عدد الذكور 64
> 
> ...


بل واضح ان الامور ملخبطه عندك انت  فأنا طرحت دينه وسارح لانهما اناث وانا اعد ابناء يعقوب الذكور  ام انك ترى ان دينه وسارح كانو والعياذبالله شواذ .؟؟

وعلى حساب ابناء يعقوب الذكور يكون العدد 64 بدون يوسف وافرايم ومنسى لانهم كانو فى مصر

وانت تقول ان نساء بنيه 9 
معنى هذا ان هناك 55 ابنا ذكرا لم يكن لهم نساء 

لماذا لم يكن لهم نساء يا عزيزى نيومان ؟؟؟

هل كان كل هؤلاء الابناء صغار لم يبلغوا الحلم حتى يتزوجوا ؟؟؟

ام انهم تزوجوا بعد ذلك من المصريين ؟؟؟

ام انهم عاشوا رهبانا لم يتزوجو ؟؟؟ الكتاب المقدس يقول ان كلا منهم انشأ عشيره كبيره .

الخيارات كلها امامك يا عزيزى فأنتقى ما شئت .

والان نكمل كلامك 


فالنص يثبت ان جميع النفوس 71 وليس 70 

والان نرى ردودك العظيمه 


> الرد بسيط
> العدد الداخل من بنيه (عدا نساء بنيه) 66
> الفرق هو نساء بنيه
> 75 - 66 = 9


 
وهذا الحساب خاطئ يا عزيزى لانك اغفلت يعقوب فى الحساب ويجب عده 

66 ابناء يعقوب + 9 نساء بنيه + 1 يعقوب = 76  وليس 75 كما قال سفر الاعمال

ولا مجال لعدم حساب يعقوب يا عزيزى فالنص يقول 
14فاَستدعى يوسُفُ أباهُ يَعقوبَ وجميعَ عَشيرَتِهِ، وكانوا خَمسةً وسَبعينَ شَخصًا.

فوجب عد يعقوب وبهذا يبطل تفسيرك العظيم يا عزيزى .

والان نكمل


> جميل هناك اسمان يزيدان عن العدد
> اسمان وضعا للتوضيح وليس للقول بانهما من مواليد فدان ارام


 
*من قال لك هذا الكلام يا عزيزى هل يوجد نص كتابى يقول بهذا ام انه اضغاث احلام ككل مشاركاتك *
*التى لا سند لها الا نفسك  وهذا ليس له اى اعتبار لعدم وجود الدليل المعتبر .*

 والان اليك هذا السؤال الذى ارجو اللا تتجاهله كعادتك الاثيره 
السؤال 
من الذى دخل مصر فى جملة بنى اسرائيل عير واونان ام حصرون وحامول ؟؟؟؟

السؤال يحتمل اربعة اجابات 

الاجابه الاولى  ( عير واونان )
وهذه اجابه باطله لان عير واونان ماتو قبل هذا فى فدان ارام قبل ذلك بسنين طويله .

الاجابه الثانية  ( حصرون وحامول ) 
وهى الاجابه الصحيحه التى اختارها سفر التكوين واختارها جميع علمائكم ولا مخالف لهم الا انت يا عزيزى .  وبهذه الاجابه يبطل موضوعك من الاساس .

الاجابه الثالثه  ( الاربعه دخلوا )
وهى اجابه خاطئه لموت عير واونان كما سبق وقلنا 

الاجابه الرابعه  ( الاربعه لم يدخلوا )
وهى اجابه باطله لمخالفتها لصريح الكتاب واقوال العلماء كما انها تخل بالعدد الموجود فى سفر التكوين فيكون العدد الداخل 68 وليس 70 

ها هى كل الاحتمالات الممكنه يا عزيزى وعليك الاختيار 

ولكن اختار بحكمه .. فأى اختيار خاطئ سيجعلك اضحوكه . وانا لا ارضى ان تكون اضحوكه يا عزيزى .

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> اولا احب لفت نظرك الى انك تجاهلت هذه النقطه
> 
> إقتباس:
> *العدد 71*
> ...


 

جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا
نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا .

http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=ge+46:26&t=svd&sr=1&l=ar

All the persons belonging to Jacob, who came to Egypt, his direct descendants, *not including the wives of Jacob's sons*, {were} sixty-six persons in all, ​ 
http://bible.crosswalk.com/OnlineStudyBible/bible.cgi?word=ge+46%3A+26&section=0&version=nas&new=1&showtools=1&oq=&NavBook=mt&NavGo=1&NavCurrentChapter=1 

*نساء بنيه معناها زوجات ابنائه الذكور*

الامور ملخبطة عندك يا استاذ لغة عربية وحساب

دينه وسارح داخلين الحسبة من بني يعقوب

روح ادرس عربي من اول وجديد
اظن واضح دلوقتي ان كل فهمك للموضوع من اوله لاخره مش مظبوط
صحح الحسبة الاول وافهمها وبعدين تعال فهمها لنا


لماذا نطرح دينة او زلفة
*هل هن بناته ام من نساء بنيه ???*
واضح ان الامور كلها ملخبطة عندك !!!
تعال لو سمحت نعدهم من القائمة الكبيرة معا
ال 70 اسم


----------



## limo2004 (24 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل نيومان 

عذرا على التأخر فى الرد لظروف سفرى

تقول


> *نساء بنيه معناها زوجات ابنائه الذكور
> 
> *الامور ملخبطة عندك يا استاذ لغة عربية وحساب
> 
> ...


 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
وهل انا انكرت كون دينه وسارح من ابناء يعقوب الداخلين مصر ام انك لم تقرأ ما كتبت 
كل ما فعلته هو حساب ابناء يعقوب الذكور لاعرف عدد النساء الذى يكفيهم  هل فهمت ؟؟؟
فكان العدد 64 ابن ذكر و2 بنات  .

اما عن تسأولاتى فأنت لم تعرها اهتماما ولا اعرف سببا لذلك الا عدم وجود رد لديك فأنت لم تجب ولا عن نقطه واحده مما قلت واليك ما قلت 
اولا تسأول عن العدد 71


> *العدد 71*
> 
> دليل ذلك ما ورد فى سفر الخروج
> (
> ...


 
التسأول الثانى عن تناقض العدد مع ما جاء فى سفر الاعمال


> الرد بسيط
> العدد الداخل من بنيه (عدا نساء بنيه) 66
> الفرق هو نساء بنيه
> 75 - 66 = 9
> ...


 
التسأول الثالث عن الداخلين مصر 


> والان اليك هذا السؤال الذى ارجو اللا تتجاهله كعادتك الاثيره
> السؤال
> من الذى دخل مصر فى جملة بنى اسرائيل عير واونان ام حصرون وحامول ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
تفضل يا عزيزى اليك ثلاث تسأولات تحتاج الى جواب نرجو منك ردا 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> وهل انا انكرت كون دينه وسارح من ابناء يعقوب الداخلين مصر ام انك لم تقرأ ما كتبت
> كل ما فعلته هو حساب ابناء يعقوب الذكور لاعرف عدد النساء الذى يكفيهم هل فهمت ؟؟؟
> فكان العدد 64 ابن ذكر و2 بنات .
> ...




الاخ ليمو ارقام 

صدقني انا اعير كل تساؤلاتك كل الاهتمام 
ولكن بطريقتك في الحساب ، لا استطيع الا الرد على نقطة واحدة في كل مرة حتى ننتهى منها 

الان هل وافقت على ان نساء بنيه كانوا 9 

هذا رقم انت تبحث معقوليته ، ولم تثبت صدقه او كذبه 
اذا فسوف اترك هذه النقطة حيث ان كلامك فيها ليس له اي دليل سوى 
معقوليته بالنسبة لك ، بغض النظر عن الحقائق المذكورة ...

********************

نعود الى النقطة الاولى :

قائمة الاسماء المذكورة هل عددها 70 او 71


> اولا تسأول عن العدد 71
> 
> إقتباس:
> *العدد 71*
> ...





لقد ذكرت لك ان يعقوب معدودا في القائمة نفسها 

وكتبت لك الاسماء وجانب كل اسم رقمه وعده 

تابعها معي من فضلك بتركيز وقل لي اين الخطأ فيها بالنسبة لك ...




وهذه اسماء بني اسرائيل الذين جاءوا الى مصر.
1 - يعقوب وبنوه.
2- بكر يعقوب رأوبين.
وبنو رأوبين(2) : 3- حنوك - 4 - فلّو - 5- حصرون - 6- كرمي.
وبنو 7- شمعون(7) : 8- يموئيل - 9 - يامين - 10 - أوهد -11- ياكين -12- صوحر -13- شأول ابن الكنعانية.
وبنو لاوي(14) : 15 - جرشون -16- قهات -17- مراري.
وبنو يهوذا (18) : 19- عير -20- أونان -21- شيلة -22- فارص -23- زارح.*واما عير وأونان فماتا في ارض كنعان*.وكان ابنا فارص(22) -24 - حصرون -25 - حامول.
وبنو يساكر (26) : 27- تولاع -28- فوّة - 29- يوب -30- شمرون.
وبنو زبولون (31) : 32 - سارد -33- إيلون -34- ياحلئيل.
هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدّان ارام مع دينة ابنته (35) .جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته ثلاث وثلاثون : 

**********
*هنا العدد يقول ان هناك اسمان زائدان *
*سوف اذكر الشرح بعد الانتهاء من العدد الكامل*
**********

وبنو جاد (1) : 2- صفيون -3- حجي -4- شوني -5- اصبون -6- عيري -7- ارودي -8- أرئيلي.
وبنو اشير (9) : 10- يمنة -11- يشوة -12- يشوي -13- بريعة -14- سارح هي اختهم.وابنا بريعة (14) : 15- حابر - 16- ملكيئيل.
هؤلاء بنو زلفة التي اعطاها لابان لليئة ابنته.فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب ست عشرة نفسا

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************

ابنا راحيل امرأة يعقوب : 1- يوسف -2- بنيامين.
وولد ليوسف(1) في ارض مصر : 3- منسّى -4- افرايم اللذان ولدتهما له اسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن أون.
وبنو بنيامين(2) : 5- بالع -6- باكر -7- أشبيل -8- جيرا -9- نعمان -10- إيحي -11- روش -12- مفّيم -13- حفّيم - 14- أرد.
هؤلاء بنو راحيل الذين ولدوا ليعقوب.جميع النفوس اربع عشرة

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************

وابن دان(1) : 2- حوشيم.
وبنو نفتالي(3) : 4- ياحصئيل -5- جوني -6- يصر -7- شلّيم.
هؤلاء بنو بلهة التي اعطاها لابان لراحيل ابنته.فولدت هؤلاء ليعقوب جميع الانفس سبع

العدد هنا مطابق

*****************
جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا.
وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون

******************** 


بحسبة بسيطة لهذه الاعداد (التي ذكرها السفر) نجد ان المجموع 70 :
33 + 16 + 14 + 7 = 70 


مما سبق فان يعقوب محسوب في هذه القائمة ودخل تعداده ضمن المجموعة الاولى ...


العدد الاجمالي مطابق تماما للرقم 70 فيما عدا الاسمان الزائدان
الاعداد التي ذكرها السفر هي 33
ولكن بعد الاسماء نجدهم 35


هل هما اسمان زائدان ام اسم واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ارجوك عدم تجاهل هذه القائمة كعادتك والبدء في اسئلة جديدة 
ارجوك اجابة مباشرة حتى ننتهي من السؤال الاول


----------



## يا هادى (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: زواج في السادسة من العمر ( شبهة والرد عليه&#1575*

*الغالى نيومان




			العدد الداخل من بنيه (عدا نساء بنيه) 66
الفرق هو نساء بنيه
75 - 66 = 9 
لم يكن اولاده الاحد عشرا متزوجين 
بنيامين الصغير احدهم

أنقر للتوسيع...



يعنى بنامين لم يكن متزوج حين دخل الى مصر  مع يعقوب 

امال ازاى احفاد بنامين واولاده تم حسابهم فى الرقم 66

واشكرك على رسالتك الرقيقه واتمنى من الله عزوجل الهدايه للجميع ومن اولهكم انا

تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: زواج في السادسة من العمر ( شبهة والرد عليها*

تعقيب الاشراف بعد الحذف :

الاخ الفاضل ياهادي ، اعتقد اننا استوفينا مناقشة الموضوع تماما في (من هم السبعين نفسا )؟ 

لا داعي للمجادلة اذا ، لاننا سوف نقوم بتكرار نفس الكلام .

شكرا على تفهمك .


----------

